# Pakistan Vs India, World Cup 2015, Group B, Adelaide



## Proudpakistaniguy

Match facts



Sunday, February 15, 2015

Start time 1400 local (0330 GMT)







Big Picture



Misbah-ul-Haq must have lost count of the number of times he has been asked to comment on Pakistan's 0-5 record against India in World Cup matches. Almost every time, he politely says that history can change at any point in time, and every occasion is a chance to do that. MS Dhoni was also asked how much of an advantage it is to enjoy such a record. Dhoni's reply was typical, "The only thing that matters is you have to answer a lot of questions regarding that. Apart from that, it doesn't really matter."



Not only that, it can be argued that this might be Pakistan's best chance to end all questions. India seem to have been in Australia forever by now, and they are yet to win a single match, not counting the warm-up victory over Afghanistan. And after those fruitless months across formats, they run into their biggest rivals in their opening game of the World Cup. Pakistan sides usually sense and seize opportunity, and this seems to be as wide open a window for them as any.





With warm-up game wins over Bangladesh and England, they also seem to have made good use of whatever time they have had in these conditions before the tournament, although they began with a couple of heavy defeats in New Zealand.





India, on the other hand, were flattened by a Glenn Maxwell blitz at Adelaide Oval in their warm-up against Australia, and then their bowlers could not dismiss Afghanistan over 50 overs.




In their defence, though, they seem to rediscover their touch in ICC tournaments under the guidance of Dhoni, which is what probably evens the scales here. Otherwise, an Indian team winless on the road outside Asia for three months and going straight into a world tournament against Pakistan… that does not sound promising if you are an Indian fan, but Dhoni and his men have faced greater odds before, albeit off-field ones, and gone on to win the Champions Trophy in 2013.







Form guide



(last five matches, most recent first)

*India:* LLLWW

*Pakistan:* LLLLW





In the spotlight



*India's fast bowlers* are usually a much criticised lot, and a lengthy workload in Australia has already caused Ishant Sharma's exit from the World Cup. They have even tried out Stuart Binny as a new-ball bowler in the triangular series, and have kept Dhawal Kulkarni as the 16th member of the squad, in case Bhuvneshwar Kumar's ankle troubles persist. Amid all their issues, Dhoni has demanded more discipline from them in the first ten overs, saying that they need to avoid giving too many boundary balls. India's bowling has actually held up quite well against Pakistan in World Cup matches, and it will be a tough act to follow for this group.



*Mohammad Irfan* and his height have been in India's sights during their practice sessions, which have seen support staff standing on stools to give the batsmen throwdowns. Irfan took five wickets against Bangladesh five days ago, and with their lower middle order batting not in the best touch of late, India will be keen to not lose too many too soon against the fast bowler. It becomes too much of a catch-up act for the following batsmen, Dhoni has said before.





Team news



Bhuvneshwar has had a quite light workload in practice sessions, suggesting India might want to give him more time to feel his way back, although Dhoni said there were no injury concerns. Axar Patel is unlikely to play, as India feel Ravindra Jadeja's experience is crucial. India stuck to Rohit Sharma and Shikhar Dhawan as the opening combination in the warm-ups, and had Virat Kohli at No. 3. Depending on how much batting cover they feel they need down the order, it could be a toss-up between Stuart Binny and Mohit Sharma.



*India:* (probable) 1 Shikhar Dhawan, 2 Rohit Sharma, 3 Virat Kohli, 4 Ajinkya Rahane, 5 Suresh Raina, 6 MS Dhoni (capt & wk), 7 Ravindra Jadeja, 8 Stuart Binny/Mohit Sharma, 9 R Ashwin, 10 Mohammed Shami, 11 Umesh Yadav





Sarfraz Ahmed did not click in New Zealand, and Umar Akmal kept wicket in both the warm-ups. That allows Pakistan to play an extra batsman, with Haris Sohail available to send down the bulk of the fifth bowler's overs. Despite impressing against Bangladesh and England, the legspinner Yasir Shah could miss out.



*Pakistan:* (probable) 1 Ahmed Shehzad, 2 Nasir Jamshed, 3 Younis Khan, 4 Haris Sohail, 5 Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), 6 Sohaib Maqsood, 7 Umar Akmal (wk), 8 Shahid Afridi, 9 Wahab Riaz, 10 Ehsan Adil/Sohail Khan, 11 Mohammad Irfan





Pitch and conditions



India were swatted around Adelaide Oval for 371 by Australia, and then racked up 364 themselves against Afghanistan. On the afternoon before the game, Dhoni said that the pitch was damp, but added it looked similar to the one for the Australia warm-up. Rohit had felt that one had more bounce compared to the surface on which India played Afghanistan.



It was overcast and humid in Adelaide on Friday. Saturday began the same way, but the afternoon scorched at forty-plus degrees. Sunday is expected to be clear and in the late-thirties.







Stats and trivia






Shahid Afridi is the only survivor from the only time these two teams met in Adelaide, inJanuary 2000



India lead 4-3 head-to-head against Pakistan in Australia, although they have not faced each other in the country in the last 15 years






Quotes



"What's brilliant about this team is you don't need to calm nerves. They've got a fair amount of experience, all of them." 
_*MS Dhoni* does not feel his players will put themselves under too much pressure_ 



"You just don't take anything into the ground when you are playing against India. You don't have to worry about what's happening outside, what's going on in the countries. I think you need to focus on your game, go there, and play your best." 
_*Misbah-ul-Haq* wants his team to confine their attention to the cricket_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

If you guys prefer to watch it on cell phones then you should type( w w w. Smartcric. C om)

Live Cricket Streaming on iPhone/iPad and Android. Cricket on Mobile from your mobile browsers. It work great on android and iphones

Why yasir shah is not in team?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Google enjoy Indo-Pak match as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> *Pakistan:* (probable) 1 Ahmed Shehzad, 2 Nasir Jamshed, 3 Younis Khan, 4 Haris Sohail, 5 Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), 6 Sohaib Maqsood, 7 Umar Akmal (wk), 8 Shahid Afridi, 9 Wahab Riaz, 10 Ehsan Adil/Sohail Khan, 11 Mohammad Irfan



5th bowler?


----------



## Nawaba

India have bowlers?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak team is a goner ...


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Imran Rashid said:


> 5th bowler?


Haris sohail

They should have yasir shah..haris sohail may be good batsman but not specialist spinner



Nawaba said:


> India have bowlers?


Good joke lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Haris sohail
> 
> They should have yasir shah..haris sohail may be good batsman but not specialist spinner



Well then I think Pakistan team is totally relying on prayers of Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhuvan93

What a tie! Regardless of your nationality, you have to have the utmost respect for the opposing team. Without Pakistan, India wouldn't be taking part in the greatest sporting rivalry of all time and vice-versa. As much as I want India to win, as much as I hate the Pakistanis team/fans pre/during/post match...it is still all fun and games, such a spectacle and such passion. I love how Pakistanis and Indians all across the world are so tense, so excited and so prepped for this. Love it! 

It's always heartwarming to see the Pakistanis/Indians have respect and warmth towards one another.

Hope the Pakistanis have a good tournament and actually get far (no lol, not as far as winning it) because it's always entertaining when they're around.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DRaisinHerald

God-damn it all. It sucks to be living in Britain at a time for such an event. It'll be 3:30am when the match starts 

*?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Both teams are equally bad as Pakistani bowling is no where close to it's reputation and Indian batsmen are not really in great form. It looks tie on paper but then whoever will do good on ground will win. From me, Its 50:50 for both teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

DRaisinHerald said:


> God-damn it all. It sucks to be living in Britain at a time for such an event. It'll be 3:30am when the match starts
> 
> *?*


Poor you

Sacrifice your sleep if you are sure about win of Pakistan  i am on holidays in Pakistan so 7.30 am is not bad



kaykay said:


> Both teams are equally bad as Pakistani bowling is no where close to it's reputation and Indian batsmen are not really in great form. It looks tie on paper but then whoever will do good on ground will win. From me, Its 50:50 for both teams.


Two thing will matter

Who win toss and batting first
Secondly who handle pressure better..boht teams have match winner if they actually perform..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Poor you
> 
> Sacrifice your sleep if you are sure about win of Pakistan  i am on holidays in Pakistan so 7.30 am is not bad
> 
> 
> Two thing will matter
> 
> Who win toss and batting first
> Secondly who handle pressure better..boht teams have match winner if they actually perform..


I agree. But even while batting first, one has to make 270+ to keep game in its favour. Less than that is not gonna work.


----------



## WishLivePak

DRaisinHerald said:


> God-damn it all. It sucks to be living in Britain at a time for such an event. It'll be 3:30am when the match starts
> 
> *?*


Oh please quit complaining. If I have to watch any game outside indies and Australia, it has to be middle of night. Even now games going to be running middle of night (those day nights). But I can go sleep early instead of 9am in morning otherwise.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

kaykay said:


> I agree. But even while batting first, one has to make 270+ to keep game in its favour. Less than that is not gonna work.


Yea true..btw what India missing is tendulkar who made difference in previous indo-pak matches in world cup. he was man of the match in many..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Yea true..btw what India missing is tendulkar who made difference in previous indo-pak matches in world cup. he was man of the match in many..


True that but then as I said earlier both teams look weak. If Tendulkar is missing, so is bowlers like Akhtar and Wasim Akram. Though Irfan is one bowler I will look at right now but the rest 3-4 are not upto the mark except Afridi( who is a very clever bowler). Same with Indian batting, there may be some very big names like Kohli, Dhoni and Sharma but I am not certain about their form except Sharma may be. Rahane will be another batsman to keep an eye on. Lets see!!!!


----------



## Mutakalim

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> *Pakistan:* (probable) 1 Ahmed Shehzad, 2 Nasir Jamshed, 3 Younis Khan, 4 Haris Sohail, 5 Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), 6 Sohaib Maqsood, 7 Umar Akmal (wk), 8 Shahid Afridi, 9 Wahab Riaz, 10 Ehsan Adil/Sohail Khan, 11 Mohammad Irfan


Pakistan most probably would not take risk of not playing 5th bowler.


----------



## Pakistani till death

DRaisinHerald said:


> God-damn it all. It sucks to be living in Britain at a time for such an event. It'll be 3:30am when the match starts
> 
> *?*


Same its 3.30 here as well
I'll sleep tomorrow after it finishes


----------



## Winchester

Not playing the fifth bowler would be suicidal 
Kohli and co. will murder the likes of Haris Sohail 
My guess is they will play Yasir Shah and ask Selfish Khan to open


----------



## Rahil khan

kaykay said:


> Both teams are equally bad as Pakistani bowling is no where close to it's reputation and Indian batsmen are not really in great form. It looks tie on paper but then whoever will do good on ground will win. From me, Its 50:50 for both teams.


There is 1 huge difference. Indian Team has great ability to absorb pressure way more better than Pakistan players. Remember the 4 dropped catches of Sachin...and i am afraid, they will repeat similar kinda things today...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

I think the record might be broken this time  Not too confident of this team...

but I hope they win still


----------



## cloud_9

Any online links ?

Star Sports doesn't work.


----------



## Kambojaric

DRaisinHerald said:


> God-damn it all. It sucks to be living in Britain at a time for such an event. It'll be 3:30am when the match starts
> 
> *?*



Tell me about it. I had planned to sleep early tonight so I could be up by 5, 6 but that didn't Work out too well. Australia /NZ should be banned from holding major sports tournaments lol. Stick to the area between india and England/South Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

cloud_9 said:


> Any online links ?
> 
> Star Sports doesn't work.


Try

Crictime.com

Or from mobile browser
Smartcric.c o m

South Africa 34/2 in 12 overs.zimbabewe really dominated so far


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> I think the record might be broken this time  Not too confident of this team...
> 
> but I hope they win still


There was one thing common in India's 5-0 record against Pakistan..that was Sachin Tendulkar. That's not the case this time around. So..yes, it's looking pretty much ominous for India.


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> There was one thing common in India's 5-0 record against Pakistan..that was Sachin Tendulkar. That's not the case this time around. So..yes, it's looking pretty much ominous for India.


Bhai agar Sachin tha to then there were Akram, Akhtar etc like bowlers too.


----------



## untitled

Go Pakistan 

Hope Misbah gets his century


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

India won the toss and elected to bat first..here India won half of the maych by winning the toss


----------



## karakoram

Why india won the toss :-( :-(


----------



## karakoram

Chalo koi nahin woh toss jete hum match jetay gay :-D :-D


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

karakoram said:


> Why india won the toss :-( :-(


Dhoni has good record of winning the toss..

Yasir shah is in team and younas khan will be opening with Ahmad shezad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Ya winning toss is important ..India is slightly favourite now ..Lets see how it unfolds


----------



## WishLivePak

good anthem india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

here we go


----------



## A$HU

WishLivePak said:


> good anthem india


Same for your anthem.

pakistan have batted second 7 times in Adelaide and havent won till now.

Irfan is bowling on a good line and length .Seems like some kind of plan.


----------



## Green Arrow

Here we go again. Indo-Pak game in WC


----------



## egodoc222

umar kamal as keeper may hurt pakistan!


----------



## WishLivePak

egodoc222 said:


> umar kamal as keeper may hurt pakistan!


he dropped one

luckily it didn't touch bad


----------



## A$HU

Hahaha...wanted to go for review..so early


----------



## JanjaWeed

Match of the tournament has just started...let the mental & emotional strain begin.


----------



## Ind4Ever

it's war now

Dhawan making good contact ... To hit can go bizarre when he gets settled ...


----------



## A$HU

Shane warne just said yasir shah is the best leg spinner in the world.


----------



## Ind4Ever

JanjaWeed said:


> Match of the tournament has just started...let the mental & emotional strain begin.


Let's finish the job and go for party tonight


----------



## egodoc222

WishLivePak said:


> he dropped one
> 
> luckily it didn't touch bad


and also Pakistan has two leg spinners keeper need to be experienced to take those catches


----------



## Ind4Ever

Real life cheat code Iran bowling


----------



## A$HU

What a bouncer.amazing.


----------



## Kabira

This bouncer scared the shit out of dhawan


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nerves showing...batsmen too cautious to go for their shots...missing Viru & Saxhin at the top against a Pakistan match.


----------



## A$HU

Irfan can get get out atleast 2-3 batsmen with his short ball


----------



## kaykay

India is with a strong batting lineup( form is another issue though) with almost upto 9th wicket can bat well. Except Umesh Yadav, all can bat. So I raises my stake on India for 300 runs.


----------



## egodoc222

dhawan is nervous


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ind4Ever said:


> Let's finish the job and go for party tonight


More like party in the noon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

yasir afridi and irfan good bowlers. so 30 safe overs. what about other 2 bowlers and 20 overs?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

4 from 13..Dawhan plz keep this run rate


----------



## JanjaWeed

Good call by Harsha..where was Irfan hiding all this while? You can't hide someone of that size!


----------



## zip

They are bowling pretty good ..batsmen are little over cautious


----------



## A$HU

four.


----------



## kaykay

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> 4 from 13..Dawhan plz keep this run rate


Well Dhawan is known to cover up slow strike rate or succumb to pressure. Hehe lets see whats in his way


----------



## Al-zakir

Go Pakistan


----------



## Ind4Ever

444444444 .....


----------



## egodoc222

four more


----------



## Ind4Ever

444444444. .... By or hit now


----------



## Sankpal

No problem.......wicket also important...but need to strike fast


----------



## A$HU

Al-zakir said:


> Go Pakistan


haha...cheerleading chorroge nahi tum log..


----------



## egodoc222

four again


----------



## Ind4Ever

Now 444444444 again by Dawan ..


----------



## kaykay

Sharma is looking good. Could be very dangerous.


----------



## Ind4Ever

22 for 5.2 overs


----------



## khujliwal

The biggest fun of India Pak match, there is no traffic on the roads, I am loving it in Pune.


----------



## Ind4Ever

kaykay said:


> Sharma is looking good. Could be very dangerous.


He can go crazy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

DRaisinHerald said:


> God-damn. It sucks to be living in Britain at a time for such an event. It'll be 3:30am when the match starts
> 
> *?*



Got my Sky Sports Hd sorted and on my couch at 3 am. Waking up slowly


----------



## egodoc222

dhawan should chill down!


----------



## kaykay

Ind4Ever said:


> He can go crazy ....


True that. And once he get going, he go for long innings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

Six


----------



## kaykay

Six!!!!


----------



## egodoc222

sixxx


----------



## Phoenix89

What a shot.....


First SiX...


----------



## Ind4Ever

kaykay said:


> True that. And once he get going, he go for long innings.


It's Dawan chance ... 6666666 to go crazy


----------



## Husnainshah

Link to live stram please.
Damn it guys, anyone?


----------



## Al-zakir

What the F...........K


----------



## A$HU

Husnainshah said:


> Link to live stram please.


India vs Pakistan Live Streaming


----------



## Ind4Ever

I think today India will score million runs


----------



## A$HU

Al-zakir said:


> What the F...........K


Bas kar chaatna..!!


----------



## kaykay

Ind4Ever said:


> It's Dawan chance ... 6666666 to go crazy


Well dont expect big inning from Dhawan buddy. 30-40 is all he can offer.


----------



## trident2010

Steady start from India hope they can capitalise on it.


----------



## acid rain

How is pakiatani batting line up? are the old mules shahid afridi and misbah still in the team?...those guys have been there since baba aadam days...might as well bring back imran khan and miandad too.


----------



## A$HU

out.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

rohit gone


----------



## kaykay

Out!!!


----------



## duhastmish

Rohit out match fixed hai!


----------



## halupridol

Nohit sharma out!!


----------



## egodoc222

out


----------



## A$HU

Now I hope there isnt a collapse.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

acid rain said:


> How is pakiatani batting line up? are the old mules *shahid afridi *and misbah still in the team?...those guys have been there since baba aadam days...might as well bring back imran khan and miandad too.


have u forgotten what he did to your team in asia cup ya yad dilaoon


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nothing shot...really poor from Rohit.


----------



## Ind4Ever

ROHIT SHARMA AAAAAAAAA


----------



## A$HU

I dont think kohli is in good form.


----------



## Al-zakir

Oye shabbash.


----------



## acid rain

kaunsa Asia cup? 1980 wallah?


----------



## kaykay

A$HU said:


> I dont think kohli is in good form.


True that.


----------



## Husnainshah

A$HU said:


> India vs Pakistan Live Streaming



Not working. Some other link please. These sons of bitches have deliberately chose this time for screwing with power, it's out for over 5 hours. My UPS has died too. Damn it, screw 'em.


----------



## Kabira

If Pak bowl well then they can restrict India to 250 but Pak batting can't chase anyway.


----------



## A$HU

Al-zakir said:


> Oye shabbash.


I can understand apni team ko toh bolne ka mauka milta nhi tujhe.


----------



## egodoc222

not to include inform vijay is a big mistake!


----------



## Sugarcane

score ?


----------



## Al-zakir

A$HU said:


> out.



Aur kaysa laga


----------



## RayOfLight

40/1 overs:9


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kohli gone


----------



## Sankpal

Dr. Stranglove said:


> have u forgotten what he did to your team in asia cup ya yad dilaoon



Kittee saalo me Afridi khelata hai wo to apko pata hi hoga......... so who cares???


----------



## A$HU

Al-zakir said:


> Aur kaysa laga


obviously bura laga bhai ..waise tu cheer karta hai kya jab bangladesk ki wicket girti hai...


----------



## duhastmish

For a good will gesture Rohit have dedicated his wicket for Imran khan's wedding. Take that and enjoy


----------



## Cherokee

LoveIcon said:


> score ?



9 over 40 for 1 .


----------



## egodoc222

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Kohli gone


where?


----------



## Al-zakir

A$HU said:


> I can understand apni team ko toh bolne ka mauka milta nhi tujhe.



Tussle ke liyee accha hai.


----------



## A$HU

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Kohli gone


bhai kyun...aise thodi maze lete hain..


----------



## Sankpal

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Kohli gone



Bhai wo Wash room se aa gaya hai..kissi aur ki jaane ki baari hai


----------



## Al-zakir

Ek, ek kar kaar geera do, bas.


----------



## Husnainshah

Nobody has link to live stream?


----------



## A$HU

Al-zakir said:


> Ek, ek kar kaar geera do, bas.


hahaha...Bangladesh thodi hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

A$HU said:


> bhai kyun...aise thodi maze lete hain..


Aur kaise maze lete hein 

Kohli inshallah boht juld jahey ga rohit k pashh


----------



## A$HU

Husnainshah said:


> Nobody has link to live stream?


Bhai jo pata tha wo dediya...main toh usi pe dekh raha hun..


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Husnainshah said:


> Nobody has link to live stream?


Webcric.com
Crictime.com


----------



## A$HU

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Aur kaise maze lete hein
> 
> Kohli inshallah boht juld jahey ga rohit k pashh


Haan bas 2 ghante mein..

dropped..difficult catch.


----------



## Al-zakir

Bharti dying out. They are gonnar


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

See kohli could have gone lol catch dropped


----------



## EXPERIMENT

Al-zakir said:


> Ek, ek kar kaar geera do, bas.



Thats what BSF said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> See kohli could have gone lol catch dropped


Teri baat sun li hogi usne...
The force is strong with you.


----------



## Sugarcane

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> See kohli could have gone lol catch dropped



Kis ne drop kia?


----------



## untitled

This thread is not as lively


----------



## Kambojaric

LoveIcon said:


> Kis ne drop kia?



Was a hard chance. Yasir Shah was the fielder.


----------



## Adecypher

LoveIcon said:


> Kis ne drop kia?



I think it was Yasir Shah and agreed with Bamxa it was not an easy chance.


----------



## A$HU

LoveIcon said:


> Kis ne drop kia?


Yasir..Mushkil thi bohot..shehzad kar leta.


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> Kis ne drop kia?


Yasir Shah. Though It was a very very difficult catch.


----------



## untitled

catches win the matches


----------



## Sugarcane

Yaar abhi tak 2nd wicket nahi giri?


----------



## untitled

LoveIcon said:


> Yaar abhi tak 2nd wicket nahi giri?


 Noooo


----------



## kaykay

52/2 off 12 overs.


----------



## metronome

India need to pick it up a bit


----------



## Adecypher

The run rate is slow as per normal Indian batting standards...


----------



## kaykay

Opps!! Sorry not 2 but 1 wicket.


----------



## untitled

as always live streaming score from espn cric info


----------



## duhastmish

Ek baat 14 15 over khel lo! Then easy pitch n bowling.
Yuvi is missed badly


----------



## metronome

Adecypher said:


> The run rate is slow as per normal Indian batting standards...


the trend is to go for it in the last 10 these days as opposed to the first 10 - 15 some years ago 

150 in the last 10 ?


----------



## kaykay

metronome said:


> India need to pick it up a bit


Well they are doing okay as they are not losing wickets. Runs can be made any time once wickets are in hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

kaykay said:


> Opps!! Sorry not 2 but 1 wicket.



Pitai ker dunga be . Jaan nikal de meri .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

kaykay said:


> Opps!! Sorry not 2 but 1 wicket.



heart Attack doge kya bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

LoveIcon said:


> Yaar abhi tak 2nd wicket nahi giri?



Gir jaayegi bhai..intezaar karo thoda.Jab Kashmir ke liye 60 saal ruk gaye toh ek wicket liye bhi thoda ruk jaao..



kaykay said:


> 52/2 off 12 overs.


Saale kutte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

kaykay said:


> Well they are doing okay as they are not losing wickets. Runs can be made any time once wickets are in hand.


Wicket ka Kya fix deposit kiya hai?

Maro Bhai ,


----------



## Adecypher

metronome said:


> the trend is to go for it in the last 10 these days as opposed to the first 10 - 15 some years ago
> 
> 150 in the last 10 ?


But I have seen India batting racking up around 25 to 35 plus runs to the existing total at this stage of the ODI matches...since the batting line up is pretty consistent.


----------



## iPhone

Anything in the 215 range from India and it'll be struggle for us to chase. If India ' score is around 225 then the match is pretty much theirs and of course with a 235 score indians needn't worry a bit. 

Only fighting chance Pakistan has is India is dismissed around 210 or below.


----------



## untitled

Adecypher said:


> The run rate is slow as per normal Indian batting standards...



Everyone is feeling the pressure / tension


----------



## metronome

iPhone said:


> Anything in the 215 range from India and it'll be struggle for us to chase. If India ' score is around 225 then the match is pretty much theirs and of course with a 235 score indians needn't worry a bit.
> 
> Only fighting chance Pakistan has is India is dismissed around 210 or below.


are you mad ?  

this is a good batting pitch and India don't have a very strong bowling lineup, our only hope is to pile up the runs and put in beyond Pakistan's reach.

shoaib akthar and amitabh bacchan ki commentary kaha pe hai, the hindi feed ?


----------



## Al-zakir

I need to see one more Indian dropped immediately.


----------



## A$HU

four kohli


----------



## kaykay

duhastmish said:


> Wicket ka Kya fix deposit kiya hai?
> 
> Maro Bhai ,


Bhai losing wickets early can be fatal. They are towing a 4-5 run/over runrate and keeping wickets safe in early play. Once 20 over is passed with 8-9 wickets in hand, they will cover it all. 300 is coming dude, just wait and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

iPhone said:


> Anything in the 215 range from India and it'll be struggle for us to chase. If India ' score is around 225 then the match is pretty much theirs and of course with a 235 score indians needn't worry a bit.
> 
> Only fighting chance Pakistan has is India is dismissed around 210 or below.



yeah 215 will be a fighting total...I hope the match will be played till the last ball and not a one sider...waited for it quite impatiently


----------



## untitled

Al-zakir said:


> I need to see one more Indian dropped immediately.


whose side are you on ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Every match in this world up produced 300+ scores so far batting first. NZ & OZ yesterday, & SA today. Will India keep the trend going?


----------



## A$HU

metronome said:


> are you mad ?
> 
> this is a good batting pitch and India don't have a very strong bowling lineup, our only hope is to pile up the runs and put in beyond Pakistan's reach.
> 
> shoaib akthar and amitabh bacchan ki commentary kaha pe hai, the hindi feed ?


star sports 3...par chutiyapanti ho rhi hai wahan bas...english hi suno


----------



## Kambojaric

India have a solid base now with many wickets at hand. 300+ is very likely unless Pakistan get some wickets fast.


----------



## Green Arrow

India going well so far


----------



## untitled

Adecypher said:


> yeah 215 will be a fighting total........



Unlike the Sri Lankan team we were never good at chasing


----------



## Sugarcane

I want two wickets


----------



## A$HU

Bamxa said:


> India have a solid base now with many wickets at hand. 300+ is very likely unless Pakistan get some wickets fast.


They have been collapsing lately from good positions.So anything can happen.



persona_non_grata said:


> Unlike the Sri Lankan team we were never good at chasing


you chased 250 against bangladesh in practice match.


----------



## untitled

LoveIcon said:


> I want two wickets


Make it nine ... please ASAP


----------



## A$HU

persona_non_grata said:


> Make it nine ... please ASAP


kuch toh reham karo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

A$HU said:


> star sports 3...par chutiyapanti ho rhi hai wahan bas...english hi suno


lol true, manjrekar and kapil paaji.. "stadium khachakhach bhara hua hai" .. looks like I missed bacchan sahab


----------



## Husnainshah

Pakistan needs wickets. Run rate would shoot after batting powerplay if the wickets don't come any sooner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

A$HU said:


> ......
> 
> you chased 250 against bangladesh in practice match.



We have successfully chased 300+ scores but NOT consistently


----------



## A$HU

Husnainshah said:


> Pakistan needs wickets. Run rate would shoot after batting powerplay if the wickets don't come any sooner.


Mil gaya live steam tujhe.


----------



## Sugarcane

persona_non_grata said:


> Make it nine ... please ASAP



Yaar ab India ki team gulli danda tu khailnay nahi aay hoi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

LoveIcon said:


> Yaar ab India ki team gulli danda tu khailnay nahi aay hoi.


To umeed to unchee rakho


----------



## Adecypher

@ A$HO @ kaykay 

How is Akshar Patel bowling I mean he is included as left arm orthodox...new lad I believe.


----------



## OrionHunter

persona_non_grata said:


> whose side are you on ?


I'm on the side of God! Whatever he proposes, I shall abide!!


----------



## gangsta_rap

Run Rate is too strong I think we are fudged


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Woo world cup wala maza nhi a rha..bit boring


----------



## kaykay

Adecypher said:


> @ A$HO @ kaykay
> 
> How is Akshar Patel bowling I mean he is included as left arm orthodox...new lad I believe.


Axar Patel is not playing in this game. Ravindra Jadeja is included.


----------



## Sugarcane

Irfan must shoot yorker in testicles of dhawan for hitting six - etna bara ho kar chikka kha lia


----------



## A$HU

Adecypher said:


> @ A$HO @ kaykay
> 
> How is Akshar Patel bowling I mean he is included as left arm orthodox...new lad I believe.


He is good.More like Suleman Benn left arm version


----------



## Kambojaric

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Woo world cup wala maza nhi a rha..bit boring



Both sides are playing cautiously. Not taking risks yet. Could be because both sides are low on confidence atm having had some pretty dreadful series prior to the world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

kaykay said:


> Axar Patel is not playing in this game. Ravindra Jadeja is included.


I was not asking in terms of today's match lineup more so for the tournament lineup.


----------



## A$HU

Adecypher said:


> @ A$HO @ kaykay
> 
> How is Akshar Patel bowling I mean he is included as left arm orthodox...new lad I believe.


He is good.More like Suleman Benn left arm version


----------



## madooxno9

koi link dedo garib ko


----------



## zip

Score plz


----------



## JanjaWeed

What? Apparently South Africa scored 188 in the last 15 overs. That will do nicely here..


----------



## iPhone

Husnainshah said:


> Pakistan needs wickets. Run rate would shoot after batting powerplay if the wickets don't come any sooner.


Even at this run rate India is looking at a comfortable 280. That's way beyond our reach. We need wickets and need wickets fast or the match is as good as lost.


----------



## Adecypher

madooxno9 said:


> koi link dedo garib ko


Watch here if you don't mind watching PTV Sports and lots of commercials...


----------



## untitled

madooxno9 said:


> koi link dedo garib ko



Polish food


----------



## Sugarcane

Yaar out nahi ho raha tu injure kar do


----------



## Adecypher

iPhone said:


> Even at this run rate India is looking at a comfortable 280. That's way beyond our reach. We need wickets and need wickets fast or the match is as good as lost.


bas aik khawhish hay key match fighting ho yaar...plz don't be boring one sided...but things are not looking good for Pakistan as of this stage...


----------



## Kambojaric

Shah Sahab a gaye. Pitch isnt spin friendly so lets see what he can do.


----------



## Sugarcane

Kholi gaya


----------



## untitled

LoveIcon said:


> Yaar out nahi ho raha tu injure kar do



Ab tum ney cricketers ko gladiator bana diya hey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

persona_non_grata said:


> Ab tum ney cricketers ko gladiator bana diya hey



Yaar mazak mazak mai 100 runs bana gaay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

madooxno9 said:


> koi link dedo garib ko


http://matchcentre.starsports.com/c...mctr=(not provided)&__utmv=-&__utmk=151827578


----------



## untitled

LoveIcon said:


> Kholi gaya


 Kahan gaya ?


----------



## K-Xeroid

iPhone said:


> Even at this run rate India is looking at a comfortable 280. That's way beyond our reach. We need wickets and need wickets fast or the match is as good as lost.


Well considering indian 5th gear , They are looking for 350+ and If they reached 250+ then its enough to defeat Pakistan.


----------



## JanjaWeed

LoveIcon said:


> Kholi gaya


Oye..don't do that. As it is my stream has a delay of 30secs.


----------



## A$HU

persona_non_grata said:


> Kahan gaya ?


Doosre end pe..over ho gaya na..



Bamxa said:


> Shah Sahab a gaye. Pitch isnt spin friendly so lets see what he can do.


And we have two spinners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Must take some wickets. Come on team green!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

solid start, well done so far, boys


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> Kholi gaya


Year wo bahut din se khela nahi hai achhe se so let him play today. He is on 33 right now though.


----------



## salwararmy

India will loose ..my gut feeling


----------



## Sugarcane

JanjaWeed said:


> Oye..don't do that. As it is my stream has a delay of 30secs.



Mere pass tu woh bhi nahi hai, aur koi score bhi post nahi kar raha


----------



## Kambojaric

A$HU said:


> And we have two spinners.



That is good from Pakistan's pov. Younas and Misbah play spin well.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

K-Xeroid said:


> Well considering indian 5th gear , They are looking for 350+ and If they reached 250+ then its enough to defeat Pakistan.



If we contain indian to 260 we should still be able to chase target


----------



## untitled

This game right now is bringing back memories of Pakistan vs West Indies in the 1992 world cup


----------



## gangsta_rap

crap man...that run rate wont even go near 4.00


----------



## Green Arrow

We need wickets in quick time


----------



## metronome




----------



## untitled

Four per four


----------



## Kambojaric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If we contain indian to 260 we should still be able to chase target



Doesnt look like we will unless we get some wickets fast. India's current run rate is more than 5 now. The batsmen are set and they will look for bigger shots now.


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> Mere pass tu woh bhi nahi hai, aur koi score bhi post nahi kar raha


109/1 off 21 overs. Kohli on 43, Dhawan on 48.


----------



## Gandhi follower

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If we contain indian to 260 we should still be able to chase target


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Situation already looking quite bad, a wicket is really reallly needed right now!


----------



## untitled

India has got a solid start


----------



## metronome

50 for shikhar ! need another 75 at least


----------



## trident2010

50 to Dhawan


----------



## Adecypher

salwararmy said:


> India will loose ..my gut feeling


Totally unrealistic feeling...based on current situation...but chamatkaars does happen


----------



## K-Xeroid

Well , here Pakistani spectators are yawning , even many of them getting nap now , they have shown too much excitement for a match which was known that Pakistan can't win.


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If we contain indian to 260 we should still be able to chase target


Our bowling and fielding does not have that much depth to contain them in Australian conditions where teams are aiming for 300+ targets.


----------



## nair

A good match on the cards........ Right now India has a bit of advantage as they have taken care of the new ball attack....... But long way to go and it is 50: 50 now........


----------



## Husnainshah

Mark my words, boys. Pakistan is in for another loss if things are to proceed like this. This non-aggressive aproach isn't gonna work. Pakistan desperately needs aggression and out of the box thinking. 

Chasing mere 250 is beyond Pakistan's league, let alone over 300. And as of now, 350 doesn't look a lot for India.


----------



## Sugarcane

kaykay said:


> 109/1 off 21 overs. Kohli on 43, Dhawan on 48.



Both will go after completing 50 - main ne mantar parh dia hai


----------



## JanjaWeed

LoveIcon said:


> Mere pass tu woh bhi nahi hai, aur koi score bhi post nahi kar raha



Ye lo.. darana bund karo abhi..

Live Cricket Streaming on iPhone/iPad and Android. Cricket on Mobile.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

less than 300 and Pakistan has chance


----------



## Sankpal

GIANTsasquatch said:


> crap man...that run rate wont even go near 4.00




Run rate is more then 5....kaho ho


----------



## trident2010

4 nice shot


----------



## untitled

wickets are key for PAK


----------



## Sugarcane

JanjaWeed said:


> Ye lo.. darana bund karo abhi..
> 
> Live Cricket Streaming on iPhone/iPad and Android. Cricket on Mobile.



Streams are banned in Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

Lionel messi is bowling now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

persona_non_grata said:


> wickets are key for PAK



For both the teams !!


----------



## duhastmish

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> less than 300 and Pakistan has chance


Less than 375 and Pakistan has chance.

Let's hope bro india score that much which seems highly unlikely.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

OUTTTTTTTT! Kohli bowled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> Both will go after completing 50 - main ne mantar parh dia hai


haha okay bade bhai. whatever you say. Any way Dhawan on 55 now and Kohli on 45. Score 117/1 off 22.3 overs


----------



## trident2010

4 more Kohli


----------



## untitled

It is hence proved

refreshing screen again and again does not get the opposition batsman out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A$HU

ExtraOdinary said:


> OUTTTTTTTT! Kohli bowled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yaar bas karo its not funny


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Sorry!! its a four


----------



## trident2010

50 to Kohli


----------



## untitled

trident2010 said:


> For both the teams !!


Right now for Pakistan


----------



## kaykay

122/1 off 23 overs.


----------



## Sugarcane

persona_non_grata said:


> It is hence proved
> 
> refreshing screen again and again does not get the opposition batsman out



I am thinking to hack cricinfo and change score card there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Live odds; India favorite ...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

A$HU said:


> Yaar bas karo its not funny


Sorry shaktiman


----------



## K-Xeroid

duhastmish said:


> Less than 375 and Pakistan has chance.
> 
> Let's hope bro india score that much which seems highly unlikely.


Less then 350 and Pakistan has chance to honorable defeat, beyond 350 that will be embarrassment for Pakistan.


----------



## ganesh177

What is wrong with Pakistanis here underestimating their team? Anything below 300 Indian don't have a chance here with hopeless bowling. It wud be a contest only if India go pass 300


----------



## jarves

ExtraOdinary said:


> OUTTTTTTTT! Kohli bowled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


F*** you dude!!


----------



## Adecypher

ganesh177 said:


> What is wrong with Pakistanis here underestimating their team? Anything below 300 Indian don't have a chance here with hopeless bowling. It wud be a contest only if India go pass 300


R u kidding me seriously...haven't you seen Pakistan's chasing feats before againsts India in WC!!!


----------



## ExtraOdinary

OUTTT. Hit wicket!!!!


----------



## kaykay

ganesh177 said:


> What is wrong with Pakistanis here underestimating their team? Anything below 300 Indian don't have a chance here with hopeless bowling. It wud be a contest only if India go pass 300


True. Anything below 300, and Pakistan is very much in the game.


----------



## trident2010

Indian bowling is rubbish .


----------



## untitled

Give any non bowler the ball

He might turn in to a partnership breaking bowler


----------



## Husnainshah

Damn it! Pathetic captancy, Pakistan seems to have no plan whatsoever. These easy singles with wickets in hand means over 350.


----------



## monitor

Most of the time India beaten Pakistan in world cup matches . i hope history will change this time .they could not made good scoe in first 10 over but now mange to increase run rate to 5.30 just losing 1 wicket . Pakistan desperately needs wicket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

f**k you, i am going to office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

LoveIcon said:


> f**k you, i am going to office.


Sunday ko??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

LoveIcon said:


> f**k you, i am going to office.


On a Sunday?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

6 six six


----------



## JanjaWeed

Need score to be around 160+ in the 30over mark to get to 300+. I thought these two guys played well. Kept the score board moving instead of relying on big shots alone.


----------



## SQ8

Adelaide is going to look horrible, dirty as hell.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

4 4 4.....


----------



## kaykay

India is all set to score 320+ now. 9 wickets in hand and almost all of them except Mohit sharma can bat well so.....


----------



## Kambojaric

ExtraOdinary said:


> Sunday ko??



Think Iran has Friday and Saturday as weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

BC bhadkaoo batein karo...kya ye india pak match mai mile sur mera tumhara ho raha hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

20 runs in yasir shah over


----------



## Sugarcane

ExtraOdinary said:


> Sunday ko??





A$HU said:


> On a Sunday?



Thu & Fri are off here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

LoveIcon said:


> f**k you, i am going to office.


I love bitch faces of Pakistani fans. Why you even expect so much if you can't digest real results.


----------



## untitled

This and next eight partnerships need to be broken ASAP


----------



## monitor

pakistan need wicket wirhout wicket India might scor 300~ which may be dificult for pakistan


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Another 6 by kohli


----------



## SQ8

The amount of prayers reaching god today probably top more than ever made at anybody's funeral.


----------



## Kambojaric

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Another 6 by kohli



Yaar tere hisab sae to India ka abhi sahi 300 score ho gaya hae


----------



## ashok321

Only one wicket so far.
Pakistan will be steamrolled ...


----------



## untitled

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Another 6 by kohli


Are we watching the same game ?


----------



## ashok321

Oscar said:


> The amount of prayers reaching god today probably top more than ever made at anybody's funeral.



But of no avail; Bookies fav India


----------



## Sugarcane

K-Xeroid said:


> I love bitch faces of Pakistani fans. Why you even expect so much if you can't digest real results.



Perhaps not everybody is dull.


----------



## A$HU

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Another 6 by kohli


Bas kar yaar


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

persona_non_grata said:


> Are we watching the same game ?


I am watching it in 42 overs lol

Afridi ne kohli k malish ki ball maar k


----------



## K-Xeroid

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I am watching it in 42 overs lol


Are you in Peshawar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I am watching it in 42 overs lol


Mr Paul the Octopus 

You might as well announce the world cup winners


----------



## Cherokee

.
*


monitor said:



Most of the time India beaten Pakistan in world cup matches

Click to expand...

*


monitor said:


> . i hope history will change this time .they could not made good scoe in first 10 over but now mange to increase run rate to 5.30 just losing 1 wicket . Pakistan desperately needs wicket.



Always


----------



## Adecypher

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Another 6 by kohli








that;s the only six so far bhai...what are you watching???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Boring batting by India


----------



## K-Xeroid

2 or 3 back to back wickets would bring Pakistan back in the match. Right time to launch an aggressive bowling attack .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Folks...300 plus score is on the cards....it's a high sore game. But that's gonna be too much for Pakistan to chase i am afraid..!


----------



## ExtraOdinary

OUTTTT. RUn Outtttttttttt


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

persona_non_grata said:


> Mr Paul the Octopus
> 
> You might as well announce the world cup winners


Winner tu australia without a doubt

Bhi saab 4/6 he aney waley hein abb..9 wicket in hand..they will soon play t20 match


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Bach gaya bc


----------



## Rahil khan

ExtraOdinary said:


> Boring batting by India


Boring Bowling from Pakistan too...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Tajurbekar team


----------



## untitled

ExtraOdinary said:


> Boring batting by India


----------



## kobiraaz

Match is slowly Going out of Pakistan's Hand


----------



## Kambojaric

K-Xeroid said:


> 2 or 3 back to back wickets would bring Pakistan back in the match. Right time to launch an aggressive bowling attack .



It would indeed. Indians are playing conservatively atm. Once they open up the chances for wickets will increase.


----------



## WishLivePak

in 8 overs is batting power plau. with 9 wickets, expect some fireworks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Rahil khan said:


> Boring Bowling from Pakistan too...!!



Naah good batting


----------



## Musafir117

Wat tha......pitch helping batsman or our bowlers didnt sleep last night..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Bamxa said:


> It would indeed. Indians are playing conservatively atm. Once they open up the chances for wickets will increase.


If they open up after 40th over and pile another 100 then....note I am being conservative here.


----------



## untitled

ExtraOdinary said:


> Boring batting by India


Please ask your team to take risks

Maybe they will lose wickets in the process

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Harris Sohail( Bhut wala) came for bowling.


----------



## PoKeMon

WishLivePak said:


> in 8 overs is batting power plau. with 9 wickets, expect some fireworks!



Your signature is false...Imran failed against India in 92.


----------



## trident2010

persona_non_grata said:


> Are we watching the same game ?



He is having nightmares ..lol


----------



## JanjaWeed

Big match temperament showing. Advantage India..


----------



## untitled

trident2010 said:


> He is having nightmares ..lol


No just false alarms


----------



## K-Xeroid

Bamxa said:


> It would indeed. Indians are playing conservatively atm. Once they open up the chances for wickets will increase.


Well whatever will be the plan is, last 15 overs must be bowled with a complete wicket tacking approach, India is confirming 250+ mark first , don't let them to follow their game plan will be the key of success.


----------



## nair

kaykay said:


> Harris Sohail( Bhut wala) came for bowling.



Is he the one???? the way things are going, he will see the real one in a while......


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Only 41 users ?

We had more than 100 users in asia cup match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Adecypher said:


> If they open up after 40th over and pile another 100 then....note I am being conservative here.



You have to give it to the Indian batsmen then. They are playing very maturely.


----------



## trident2010

Good running between the wickets


----------



## ExtraOdinary

persona_non_grata said:


> Please ask your team to take risks
> 
> Maybe they will lose wickets in the process


They look happy taking singles. Phattus


----------



## definitelynotIndian

LoveIcon said:


> Both will go after completing 50 - main ne mantar parh dia hai



waah ji waah. kya mantar padha hai?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Finally chaukka


----------



## untitled

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> ...........We had more than 100 users in asia cup match


Itna sanata kiyon hey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Bamxa said:


> You have to give it to the Indian batsmen then. They are playing very maturely.


Yes they are...but not loose the spirit its cricket and anything can happen so stay put.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

India need to pick up the pace, need 340+


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Heavy Rain and storm is coming


----------



## metronome

and it looks like they are


----------



## PoKeMon




----------



## Husnainshah

An exemplary display of maturity by bharati youngsters. Now just wait and see how Pakistani batting colapses.


----------



## trident2010

Dhawan is looking good now


----------



## metronome

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Heavy Rain and storm is coming


in Adelaide ?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Another four from dhawan


----------



## PoKeMon

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Only 41 users ?
> 
> We had more than 100 users in asia cup match



Everyone watching live bro...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

156/1, 29 overs


----------



## kaykay

156/1 off 29 overs. India is favourite now. Score might sore even 350 now


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

metronome said:


> in Adelaide ?


Yea rain of sixes and storm of runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

kaykay said:


> 156/1 off 29 overs. India is favourite now. Score might sore even 350 now


You seem to have tremendous faith in India's bowling


----------



## trident2010

Four kohli


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Four by Kohli


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

IND_PAK said:


> Everyone watching live bro...


I am also watching live..i was talking about commentary in here while watching live on tv


----------



## Adecypher

ExtraOdinary said:


> You seem to have tremendous faith in India's bowling


Nop he has complete faith in Pakistan's chasing...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

RUn out!!!!!!!!


----------



## nair

out


----------



## trident2010

Run out


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Dhawan out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kambojaric

run out !!!!!


----------



## metronome

**** shit piss


----------



## Adecypher

Yes seems like a run out lets see what 3rd umpire says...


----------



## kaykay

Out. Dhawan Run out


----------



## Musafir117

Very close
May be out


----------



## ExtraOdinary

, drinks time


----------



## Neutron

Score update?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Bari dair kar de mehrban jatey jatey


----------



## trident2010

Bad time to get out. Powerplay was close


----------



## Rahil khan

Sankpal said:


> Naah good batting


That was expected. Missing Saeed Ajmal here though....in the middle overs.


----------



## untitled




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Finally fielding came through. Damn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Damn, Dhawan's wife is hot


----------



## JanjaWeed

Again wicket gifted...not earned. 100 was there for the taking...


----------



## Sankpal

Bad time...................


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

ExtraOdinary said:


> Damn, Dhawan's wife is hot


Where you are watching his wife?


----------



## Adecypher

This batting display without Sehwag and Ghambir at the top order...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Target raina with short ball


----------



## karakoram

egodoc222 said:


> umar kamal as keeper may hurt pakistan!


Umar akmal :-D :-D


----------



## DRaisinHerald

It's something.


----------



## Sankpal

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Where you are watching his wife?



I have same question?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Where you are watching his wife?


Was there in the stands


----------



## PoKeMon

India always makes the match interesting, since pak bowlers couldn't do much, we had a run out.


----------



## untitled




----------



## metronome

in 2011, there were absolutely no ads in the HD feed, during breaks the camera would just show a shot of the stadium.. what a great viewing experience it was


----------



## kaykay

Bad time to get out. Now final projection is 310-320 whixh could be 350 if Dhawan would not out.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

ExtraOdinary said:


> Was there in the stands


Ajj dhawan ko acha laad karey ghi raat ko


----------



## India defense

I thought Pakistan has good bowlers........


----------



## Musafir117

Kholi the man:wink:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Seems like pitch is behaving similar to the subcontinents ones...


----------



## K-Xeroid

Wickets , More Wickets required , I expecting more wickets if Pakistani team show more spirit in the field.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Ajj dhawan ko acha laad karey ghi raat ko


lolzzzz


----------



## metronome

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Ajj dhawan ko acha laad karey ghi raat ko


----------



## untitled

Eight more partnerships to break


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Kohli 150?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

DROPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEDDDDDDDDD


----------



## zip

Catch dropped


----------



## kaykay

One thing is good with India is that there are left and right combination from start which is bad for bowlers.


----------



## Trichy

drop catch again fr virat


----------



## trident2010

Kohli dropped by Akmal


----------



## halupridol

Akmal ne choraa


----------



## Cherokee

thank you akhmal


----------



## Kambojaric

akmal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adecypher

catch dropped by Umer Akmal...WHAT...I think someone here mentioned he is a good addition for India...


----------



## PoKeMon

Akmal and drop catch--sounds familiar. Umar or kamran whatever.....


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Akmal you beauty


----------



## egodoc222

as i said b4 akmal as keeper will damage Pakistan


----------



## Musafir117

Damn wicketkeeper missed a chance


----------



## Sankpal

Thank You Akmal Shaheb........... ...paise mil jaayega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yesboss

Sarfraz ko yuhin drop kia . . . . wo to akmal se batsman be behtar


----------



## kaykay

When ever India doesn't lose 4 wickets in first 30 overs, India win 70% of matches.


----------



## EagleEyes

BC umar akmal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adecypher

egodoc222 said:


> as i said b4 akmal as keeper will damage Pakistan


Yes you are 100% right on...why Sarfaraz dropped for this match... I am clue less


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Three runs.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Not having a specialist keeper may prove expensive for Pakistan. Dropping Kohli is the last thing you want at this stage.


----------



## untitled

There is a big difference between a cricket ball and grapes


----------



## definitelynotIndian

WebMaster said:


> BC umar akmal



ayy Webby abused


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Akmal catch pakar rha tha yea kabutar


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Akmal apna hi launda hai. Infiltration agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

These Akmal brothers are like a curse on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Akmal catch pakar rha tha yea kabutar


Kukkad!!!!


----------



## Adecypher

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Akmal catch pakar rha tha yea kabutar


Kabutar


----------



## Trichy

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## trident2010

Six!! Raina


----------



## kaykay

India is now taking risks!!


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SIXXXX. Almost caught, amazing effort by the fielder


----------



## egodoc222

Adecypher said:


> Yes you are 100% right on...why Sarfaraz dropped for this match... I am clue less


for big matches regular keeper is needed...i think that dropped catch would hurt Pakistan


----------



## Huda

Team india has two wicket keepers, Aik unki team may aur aik humhari team may


----------



## PoKeMon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

So in the entire country there is not a single wicket keeper of better caliber than Akmal?

In better news 6


----------



## Sankpal

sixxxxx


----------



## India defense



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

egodoc222 said:


> for big matches regular keeper is needed...i think that dropped catch would hurt Pakistan



Agreed...


----------



## Kaniska

Missing the quality bowler like Ajmal and Umar Gul...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

egodoc222 said:


> for big matches regular keeper is needed...i think that dropped catch would hurt Pakistan



Definitely. Its just not understandable why they cant find a decent wicket keeper. 2 quick wickets at this stage would slow down India's run rate and put the pressure back on them but the bizarre thing is we arent even surprised that Akmal dropped the catch. Just crazy that at this level we are relying on part time wicket keepers.


----------



## A$HU

These akmal brothers have small hands i guess.


----------



## trident2010

Afridi is bowling economically


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Wahab Riaz in


----------



## untitled

Power play


----------



## A$HU

powerplay.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Dhoni always has an expressionless face, no excitement whatsoever


----------



## BDforever

once SA was 83/4... then finished 339/4 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ! ! ! 
anyway Pakistan has kept its wicket keeping form


----------



## trident2010

India defense said:


>




Not needed this. We are having good time here. Dont mock any team please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Powerplay, let the show begin!


----------



## K-Xeroid

Misbah had made our team as defensive team , No aggression from Pakistanis till yet. damn .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Rameez raja ko lao yaar commentary mein


----------



## Adecypher

DRaisinHerald said:


> So in the entire country there is not a single wicket keeper of better caliber than Akmal?
> 
> In better news 6


There is Sarfaraz Ahmad but not keeping in this match...strange isn"t it


----------



## ganesh177

Akmal RAW ka agent hain.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Kaniska said:


> Missing the quality bowler like Ajmal and Umar Gul...



Motherfuck our luck, huh? These 2 most definitely needed to be here today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

K-Xeroid said:


> Misbah had made our team as defensive team , No aggression from Pakistanis till yet. damn .



bolwrs shold be attack, not defense....................... Ses Australia bowlers


----------



## ganesh177

No chini friends in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

My guess India reach close to 280,pitch not helping much and there are bright chances for Pakistan JUST depend on openers.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

ganesh177 said:


> No chini friends in this thread


i dont think they know anything about cricket in china


----------



## K-Xeroid

Sankpal said:


> bolwrs shold be attack, not defense....................... Ses Australia bowlers


What to say, its total failure of whole team management, we were known for our aggressive bowling in past but after misbah inclusion in team, our aggressive style is now complete lost.


----------



## kaykay

KURUMAYA said:


> My guess India reach close to 280,pitch not helping much and there are bright chances for Pakistan JUST depend on openers.


dude 320+ is coming.


----------



## ashok321

Aloo gobi vs Niahari

If prayers alone did the job. People would stop honing their skills.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Raina struggling


----------



## TejasMk3

If Kohli gets his century it will the the first century by an Indian in an Indo-Pak wc game! and the second in all Ind-Pak wc games


----------



## ashok321

Salam vs namaste.


----------



## ganesh177

To be honest India will fear misbah more than afridi in batting


----------



## untitled

200 up  for India


----------



## metronome

need 150 more


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Raina you lucky bast@rd


----------



## zip

Seems pitch is difficult to score ..290 will be competetive


----------



## Adecypher

I hope Ahmed Shehzad plays well today he is Kohl's little version in our Team


----------



## scholseys

expecting mass suicides on pdf if either of the team loses...


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Wahab roaz will help India to get 350


----------



## untitled

Chowka


----------



## Adecypher

ExtraOdinary said:


> Raina struggling


u must be kidding his strike rate is 100 %


----------



## untitled

aazidane said:


> expecting mass suicides on pdf if either of the team loses...




Why


----------



## Huda

Missing Umer Gul and Ajmal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

aazidane said:


> expecting mass suicides on pdf if either of the team loses...


lol


----------



## Leader

good at catching his balls !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

beauty of a ball by riaz


----------



## zip

Though wickets intact they are not letting batsman to score freely ..good bowling


----------



## trident2010

India need to up its runrate


----------



## Musafir117

kaykay said:


> dude 320+ is coming.


May be! They have plenty of wickets in hands and having advantage play aggressively.


----------



## A$HU

Kohli is nervous


----------



## metronome

Adecypher said:


> u must be kidding his strike rate is 100 %


he's not hitting the middle of the bat regularly though



Leader said:


> View attachment 193415
> 
> 
> good at catching his balls !


----------



## Stealth

*India ko chahye innnings declare karday inhonay itnay bhi nahi karnay kamazkam sara din sara zaya nahi hoga lolzz*


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Adecypher said:


> u must be kidding his strike rate is 100 %


Not able to middle the shots


----------



## ExtraOdinary

fourrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## syedali73

K-Xeroid said:


> What to say, its total failure of whole team management, we were known for our aggressive bowling in past but after misbah inclusion in team, our aggressive style is now complete lost.


Teams has not declined in months, it is on a constant decline since the interference of the bastard politicians. I mean one day 35-puncture -fame Sethi the clown will patronize the team, that is the bottom of the decline in my opinion. Nepotism is what has hollowed the team from within. I have stopped watching Cricket for quite some time because whenever I see it failing miserably, which is quite a norm than exception, it reminds me of political interference and my blood pressure hits the roof in anger and anguish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

4 kohli


----------



## ganesh177

Big man irfan not standing up to the occasion?


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan ki to aj india ne le li

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

syedali73 said:


> Teams has not declined in months, it is on a constant decline since the interference of the bastard politicians. I mean one day 35-puncture -fame Sethi the clown will patronize the team, that is the bottom of the decline in my opinion. Nepotism is what has hollowed the team from within. I have stopped watching Cricket for quite some time because whenever I see it failing miserably, which is quite a norm than exception, it reminds me of political interference and my blood pressure hits the roof in anger and anguish.


Typical Pakistani shoving politics into sports


----------



## metronome

kohli 92


----------



## Adecypher

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan ki to aj india ne le li


Keep faith till the last ball...


----------



## rockstarIN

So here you go again..India is ahead!


----------



## trident2010

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan ki to aj india ne le li



Not that bad. runs are not coming freely as we liked


----------



## A$HU

Adecypher said:


> Keep faith till the last ball...


He has faith.He is just trying to jinx india.


----------



## India defense

Now I feel that Indian bowling is better than this world class Pakistani bowling.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Wicket ka achar dal lo!

They will loose a few anyways. In last few overs. Hit em hard


----------



## metronome

run rate still not even 6, poor performance so far


----------



## zip

Now from this solid base Indian batsmen can seal this contest ..lets see will they grab opportunity or play safe


----------



## Leader

I like the fact that taliban also like cricket,... when he returns blow the **** out of him !


----------



## BDforever

TejasMk3 said:


> If Kohli gets his century it will the the first century by an Indian in an Indo-Pak wc game! and the second in all Ind-Pak wc games


kohli gone ! !


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Zimbabwe 97/1 in 18 overs

I am watching this match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

India defense said:


> Now I feel that Indian bowling is better than this world class Pakistani bowling.............



Pakistan don't have any of its best player.

Hafeez and Ajmal in the top 10 and they are not playing and so does gul


----------



## metronome

Leader said:


> View attachment 193418
> 
> 
> I like the fact that taliban also like cricket,... when he returns blow the **** out of him !


who is that ?


----------



## farhan_9909

if Pakistan keep them within 300 than Paksitan might atleast give a tough fight


----------



## untitled

BDforever said:


> kohli gone ! !


Where ????
Dosray end ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

BDforever said:


> kohli gone ! !


gone 90+ so far, going to 100 soon


----------



## Leader

metronome said:


> who is that ?



fakmal !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

India defense said:


> Now I feel that Indian bowling is better than this world class Pakistani bowling.............


You MUST be sarcastic here..."world class"


----------



## PoKeMon

What the fck Kohli is doing.....Power play wasted!!!


----------



## metronome

kohli should go for the big shots now even if he might get out that way, I'll respect that more than a tuk tuk till 100


----------



## untitled

metronome said:


> who is that ?




You have not read this article have you ?

Go thru it


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Indians are quiet humble respecting our bowlers even when have 8 wickets in hand lol


----------



## farhan_9909

India has many wickets left and still they playing slow.

I think the potential of they making it to 330+ is already gone

Now i am expecting something around 300


----------



## Leader

loadshedding karo bc, nawaz saka kanjar aa loadshedding bhi nahi kerwa raha bc !


----------



## duhastmish

Baki sab to thik hai why these Pakistan players wearing pink shoes


----------



## metronome

persona_non_grata said:


> You have not read this article have you ?
> 
> Go thru it


----------



## Husnainshah

Last 10 overs. Bharat must go for boundries now. Has too many wickets in hand to worry. Pak seamers should pitch short balls, wrong shots are Pak's only hope for wickets.


----------



## egodoc222

karakoram said:


> Umar akmal :-D :-D


sry typo


----------



## acid rain

IND_PAK said:


> What the fck Kohli is doing.....Power play wasted!!!



Looking to get his century.


----------



## A$HU

Messi on bowling again.


----------



## Kambojaric

IND_PAK said:


> What the fck Kohli is doing.....Power play wasted!!!



He looks stressed. Dont understand why. Thats not the Kohli we are used to.


----------



## Huda

Roads at the moment.


----------



## India defense

FYI....India never lost if Virat made century in first inning.......


----------



## Trichy

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## A$HU

Finally sixxxx


----------



## trident2010

6 to Raina


----------



## A$HU

kohli on 98...crowd going gagaga


----------



## kaykay

WTF is Kohli doing. Give it a bang now. Raina is on


----------



## A$HU

kohli now 99


----------



## India defense

Yasir has been screwed by Indian batsman


----------



## A$HU

It will be so sad if kohli gets out after scoring 100...
kohli 100000


----------



## Trichy

100'ssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## halupridol

I know Pakistanis dont care mch for Kohli,,,,but century ki usne!!!!


----------



## Leader




----------



## SpArK

*100 for Kohli........Hell Yeah!


TuK tuk tuk tuk...*


----------



## farhan_9909

Virat kohli,very well played


----------



## trident2010

100 to Kohli


----------



## India defense

Well ..Virat is new Sachin..congrats for century


----------



## A$HU

SIx


----------



## trident2010

6 to Raina


----------



## Sankpal

A$HU said:


> It will be so sad if kohli gets out after scoring 100...
> kohli 100000




WHy Out.......It could be 150 +


----------



## Trichy

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## metronome

tuk tuk 100 

run rate still not 6


----------



## zip

Boom boom afridiiiiii


----------



## egodoc222

six


----------



## halupridol

Let the fireworks begin


----------



## Astra-2013

sixxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trichy

50'SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Adecypher

Well played Kohli...congrats


----------



## SpArK

50 for raina.....


----------



## trident2010

50 to Raina too well played


----------



## Leader

Make Runs, Not Wars..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

GUD played Both...................Now BOOM BOOM


----------



## Huda

Kholi dedicated his century to Akmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

if Pakistan keep them below 300,it will be a miracle


----------



## Leader

Janu out karo na.. Meera


----------



## bloo

They should try to hit more now that its become comfortable.


----------



## Sankpal

More SIX required.............................. 6--6---6---6--


----------



## Adecypher

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> Sarfaraz nawan yesterday was saying that Mohammad Irfan will break kulha of kohli. where is that sharabi hiding now ?


"KULHA"...HAHAHAHA


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Rameez Raja back in commentary


----------



## Leader




----------



## ExtraOdinary

Wide ball


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Dale steyan ki pitai ho rho hai


----------



## bloo

4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Chaukkka


----------



## A$HU

Aur ye bsnl chaukka


----------



## Sankpal

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Dale steyan ki pitai ho rho hai



Ye dale Steyan kaha se aa gaya bhai Pak VS India ke match me....... abhi to Pak bowlers ki pitayee ho rahe hai


----------



## India defense

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> Sarfaraz nawaz yesterday was saying that Mohammad Irfan will break kulha of kohli. where is that sharabi hiding now ?


Did you not see...Afridi was helping him by throwing ball at Virat's kulha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Raina is very dangerous in this kind of situation


----------



## Huda

India accelerating


----------



## A$HU

#3 fours


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ek aurrrrrrrrrrrr chaukka


----------



## zip

444444 raina on fireee


----------



## nair

Good batting.............


----------



## egodoc222

444


----------



## A$HU

14 runs of the over


----------



## 45'22'

We are looking at 330 here


----------



## India defense

Sankpal said:


> Ye dale Steyan kaha se aa gaya bhai Pak VS India ke match me....... abhi to Pak bowlers ki pitayee ho rahe hai


Pakistani stopped watching India Pakistan match.....cant see own pitayee ...so watching other's pitayee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Sankpal said:


> Ye dale Steyan kaha se aa gaya bhai Pak VS India ke match me....... abhi to Pak bowlers ki pitayee ho rahe hai


Zimbabwe beating dal steyan..world class no 1 bowler


----------



## Leader




----------



## A$HU

Aur @Al-zakir kahan chup gaya hai...aake cheerleading kar..zarurat hai teri


----------



## mikkix

Pakistani pissing in his mouth the way they previously pissed.


----------



## nair

Its time for Kohli to up the ante

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

another four


----------



## metronome

India defense said:


> Pakistani stopped watching India Pakistan match.....cant see own pitayee ...so watching other's pitayee


lol closeup of **** crowd at the stadium was hilarious  

anyway, rr almost upto but still not 6 

need 340+ damnit


----------



## farhan_9909

worst defeat expected than in 2011


----------



## India defense

I am loving it


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

India still less than 6 runs /h


----------



## Ind4Ever

Happy Dewali folks 263 /2 for 44.2 overs ....


----------



## ExtraOdinary

i think it was a no-ball


----------



## A$HU

now raina four...9 runs of 3 balls


----------



## Sugarcane

Target Pakistani batsmen ki okaat se bahir ho gaya hai


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Mubarak ho its 6 runs per hour now


----------



## ExtraOdinary

nevermind , ek aur chaukka


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zip

Raina ..go for fastest 100 by indian in wc


----------



## Ind4Ever

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> India still less than 6 runs /h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Hahahaha, Irfan will kill someone today


----------



## mikkix

Pakistan ka lund Kat diya gaya hai Nazreen. Above us Kate lund ko gand ma Dalne ki tayari ki jarahi hai.


----------



## A$HU

Irfan is on a secret mission to kill indian batsmen


----------



## 45'22'

Irfan gone mad


----------



## zip

That beamer !!stool too would nt saved raina


----------



## metronome

beamer fek raha asshole, ban this cunt


----------



## India defense

kab phodenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

lalay apnay nay badla lay liya


----------



## A$HU

14 runs of the over


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh well..looks like the trend is going to continue. Bat first..score 300+.. Win the match. That's how all of them gone so far.


----------



## 45'22'

Ladies and gentlemen
Brace yourselves
A century is on its way


----------



## Musafir117

Irfan without any line or length what a shame he looks so depressed.


----------



## kaykay

farhan_9909 said:


> worst defeat expected than in 2011


Expect 340+ now.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Really shitty bowling. Also, excellent batting.


----------



## Husnainshah

Hahsha....Nasty.


----------



## Huda

look at these Indian girls. Last time they were pretty it was 1947.


----------



## Stealth

*Akmal aur Irfan catch catch khaeel rahay hain ye woh wahid tareka hey kay Indian players inke thukaye na karain *


----------



## acid rain

pakistani khali paagal ho gaya hai.


----------



## Husnainshah

Good batting, Kohli.


----------



## A$HU

kohli out


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Kohli outttttttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## farhan_9909

Kohli gone


----------



## kaykay

Hell noooooooo


----------



## 45'22'

Jungibaaz said:


> Really shitty bowling. Also, excellent batting.


Vk gone


----------



## bloo

AND out goes Kohli.


----------



## metronome

kohli out after selfish slow 100, need some dhoni magic to pick up his slack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

kaykay said:


> Expect 340+ now.



may be


----------



## bloo

Dhoni next?

Helicopters comin, watch out.....................


----------



## A$HU

poor strike rate kohli...couldnt cover it up


----------



## Leader

If I say there is pin drop silence in Lahore, I wouldnt be wrong..


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Maaro bc 4 over hi bache hain


----------



## egodoc222

kholi out


----------



## A$HU

Dhoni is not in good form


----------



## ganesh177

Leader said:


> lalay apnay nay badla lay liya



Good. Bas yehi reh gaya hai tum logon ko chear karne ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh no..r we still on for 300+?


----------



## Leader

I bet even Indians are not enjoying the match... @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Virat did great! 107 runs off 126 balls. He managed to stabilize the game.

Raina is on fire! He and Dhoni should manage to take it to 300+.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

Thank you Pakistan for bringing all the Indian batsman in form.....


----------



## Leader

ganesh177 said:


> Good. Bas yehi reh gaya hai tum logon ko chear karne ko.



tu mama tu kera enjoy kar riea aye match nu...


----------



## Gessler

277/3

45.4 overs


----------



## A$HU

typical dhoni wrist drive..fourr


----------



## metronome

dhoni !


----------



## Leader

Gessler said:


> Virat did great! 107 runs off 126 balls. He managed to stabilize the game.
> 
> *Raina is on fire!* He and Dhoni should manage to take it to 300+.



pani dalo bc per !


----------



## zip

Dhoni still got some raw power


----------



## 45'22'

Pakistan is firing at border 
just got the news on ndtv


----------



## Gessler

Dhoni ne maara chakka...


----------



## A$HU

dhoni strike rate in 46-50 overs...176


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

India defense said:


> Thank you Pakistan for bringing all the Indian batsman in form.....


I hope your bowlers do the same


----------



## A$HU

only 6 runs from the over...disappointing


----------



## metronome

helicopter APU, fuel pumps, generator on, let's power up and go for a few sixes


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> I bet even Indians are not enjoying the match... @levina


Match khatam hone wala hai?? 
are we going to loose?? give me some good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

279/3

46 overs

Run rate 6.06


----------



## A$HU

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I hope your bowlers do the same


Tumhi kehte ho humara dil tumhare jitna bada nahin hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I hope your bowlers do the same




Naah...Thanks but No Thanks.....Indian bowlers will not do same


----------



## zip

320 will be the target


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Riaz back


----------



## Gessler

Leader said:


> pani dalo bc per !



Game hone ke baad dalenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

A$HU said:


> Tumhi kehte ho humara dil tumhare jitna bada nahin hai..


Indian bowlers ka dil boht bara ha


----------



## zip

Its raina show now on


----------



## Gessler

280 runs


----------



## karakoram

Dhoni 40-50 over strike rate is 172


----------



## halupridol

i think 320-330


----------



## Gessler




----------



## A$HU

Good bowling in death overs by them


----------



## Imran Khan

Jis trah pakistani khel rahy hain patakhy or 20saal nhi phor sakty saaly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Match khatam hone wala hai??
> are we going to loose?? give me some good news



that is some rant  chalo koe nahi India jeetay ya Pakistan, aik hi baat hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

310-320 now.


----------



## SpArK

The 7 footer got nothing of his own bur got plenty from us and lost his mind.

Stool worked.


----------



## Kambojaric

Good over from Wahab


----------



## JanjaWeed

Not good..waste of an over by Dhoni.


----------



## Sugarcane

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> it will be between 310 & 315. Punters giving 322



Kon hai punters saala


----------



## Imran Khan

330 target or pak team lollz no way


----------



## farhan_9909

Amazing wahab


----------



## metronome

good bowling by wahab


----------



## PoKeMon

farhan_9909 said:


> Amazing wahab



Yep, this guy is clocking 147 kph even against wind. Superb.


----------



## ganesh177

Letting down in last 5 overs here.


----------



## halupridol

i expected 350+ score now 320 seems far 
wickets ka bhujiya banayenge yeh log,,,just 3 down,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

I want a century by Raina


----------



## Kambojaric

Sankpal said:


> Naah...Thanks but No Thanks.....Indian bowlers will not do same



Bare dil rakha karo


----------



## farhan_9909

halupridol said:


> i expected 350+ score now 320 seems far
> wickets ka bhujiya banayenge yeh log,,,just 3 down,,



i doubt even 320 now


----------



## Musafir117

kaykay said:


> 310-320 now.


Na apka na mera 300 done kar lo:wink:


----------



## Sankpal

......................................Kya faltu khel rahe hai ye log........ after 35 overs, we played not well


----------



## 45'22'

farhan_9909 said:


> i doubt even 320 now


320 is on


----------



## India defense

Indian loosing plot here


----------



## Gessler

nooooooooo.


----------



## halupridol

out!!


----------



## Imran Khan

300 eveen big score


----------



## 45'22'

Sir is coming


----------



## A$HU

India is going to lose.


----------



## Kambojaric

Out!!!


----------



## Choppers

Raina Gone...300 is difficult now


----------



## farhan_9909

outttttttttttttttttt


----------



## skynet

300-310


----------



## halupridol

dhoni tuk tuk kar raha hae


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> that is some rant  chalo koe nahi India jeetay ya Pakistan, aik hi baat hai..


Gotcha!!
India is winning 

But yeah India jeetay ya Pakistan ek hi baat hai ..thats what I've been trying to drill into vacuum heads of @Armstrong and @Horus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Raina out!

Arey shane 300-310 kar, khafi hai


----------



## Sankpal

farhan_9909 said:


> i doubt even 320 now



yes, i think it will be close match again..........................GOD help heart patient......................... Otherwise kitne log jaayenge


----------



## kaykay

KURUMAYA said:


> Na apka na mera 300 done kar lo:wink:


Saara game change ho gaya. Now even 320 is looking far. May be 310 at best. Lets see


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Zim 170/2 in 29 0vers

What you say?

Our bowling still better thsn SA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Run rate drop below 6 

Very well Wahab and sohail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

300 is good score


----------



## Gessler

Arey ye kya ek ek run karrahe hai?

Abey overs dekh!


----------



## Kambojaric

farhan_9909 said:


> Run rate drop below 6
> 
> Very well Wahab and sohail



who will bowl next over? wahab should bowl last over


----------



## Spring Onion

India is playing toooo good. Good Luck to both Teams


----------



## A$HU

atleast 4 sixes needed.Dhoni six


----------



## trident2010

Dhoni 6


----------



## Bratva

A$HU said:


> India is going to lose.



Keep calm and trust Pakistani batting to collapse like house of cards


----------



## Gessler

Sixer !!!


----------



## farhan_9909

six

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

A$HU said:


> atleast 4 sixes needed.Dhoni six


U were saying something


----------



## Gessler

292/4

last 2 overs

RR 6.08


----------



## A$HU

310 looks likely


----------



## farhan_9909

Still good bowling by Sohail khan


----------



## Musafir117

Oh shxt that's six hurts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

India defense said:


> kab phodenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

hahaha...they missed it twice.


----------



## halupridol

trident2010 said:


> 300 is good score


with our bowlers n the new fielding restrictions 300 is equivalent to 260.


----------



## Gessler

we
want
six


----------



## SpArK

Was expecting 350......Disappointing. !


----------



## A$HU

45'22' said:


> U were saying something


umm..something which i edited as soon as i posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

Lol


----------



## ganesh177

I am hearing some crackers already here. I feel like going out to tell those guys, match abhi baaki hai.


----------



## A$HU

bloody 154km/hr


----------



## A$HU

I'm sure jadeja cant handle this much pace


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Sir jadeja wasting balls


----------



## BDforever

wahab bowled 154 kmh ! ! !


----------



## Kambojaric

We really missed Umar Gul and Junaid Khan today. Them along with Wahab Riaz and we could have gotten more wickets.


----------



## SpArK

Wahab Riaz is an amazing bowler.....


----------



## 45'22'

Riaz is quite a bowler


----------



## halupridol

disappointed with dhonis performance


----------



## Gessler

damn. balls being wasted


----------



## skynet

out


----------



## Gessler

Jadeja gaya


----------



## SpArK

Jadeja has no clue for wahab's pace.


----------



## 45'22'

I m still looking at 310


----------



## A$HU

jadeja out...whab riaz best bowler in pakistan..what an over


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Sir Jadeja ne India ka chutiya katwaa diya


----------



## halupridol

humarey diggaj batsmeno ki phutt gayi 
full on tuk tuk,,,ab kisi tarah 300 ho jaye


----------



## kaykay

A comeback by Pakistani bowlers but a bit late?


----------



## Gessler

Come on!! 4 runs off 6 balls is all im asking


----------



## acid rain

Yeh bakwaas bowler kaafi improve ho gaya hai.


----------



## 45'22'

Good come back by Pakistan
I was expecting 330


----------



## A$HU

yuvraj would have been better than him...lets hoope he does something in his bowling


----------



## Ind4Ever

Pakistani fan in the ground will claim victory by taking 4 wickets  

So 6 world cup victory for India ... How many years will it take to equal even if Pakistan win India in the next 6 world cup


----------



## MilSpec

Wahab Riaz is a gem of a bowler


----------



## skynet

dhoni out


----------



## egodoc222

jadeja ahead of rahane...thats dhoni's ego for you!


----------



## A$HU

dhoni out


----------



## farhan_9909

kaykay said:


> A comeback by Pakistani bowlers but a bit late?



Expected score was more like 240,

Wahab and sohail has given Pakistan team a chance to win


----------



## zip

India lost the chance of making it an one sided contest


----------



## yesboss

good bowling Wahab,


----------



## Sankpal

Dhoni to jadeja ko apne G*** me daal lena chahiye.....he is just like afridi..........batting to bhagwan jaane kab karte hai aur haan by the way, afridi ki blowing kam se kam better hai Jadea se...


That's why I hate chahete khiladi in teams..............


----------



## Jaat Rock

Dhoni bhi gaya 
BC 300 kardo kese bhi


----------



## Gessler

kaykay said:


> A comeback by Pakistani bowlers but a bit late?



I won't call it a comeback just yet! They couldn't do anything but gift away runs for 45+ overs.

Now our batsman are taking chances to hit 300...


----------



## farhan_9909

aik aur gya


----------



## Kaniska

still then 300 is a tough run to chase batting second...


----------



## metronome

hilarious feviquick add lol

lol dhoni also gone, Pak have taken it away in the last overs and are favorites now 

kohli slow century, wahab good bowling, very disappointing performance from India

world cup jinx might be broken this time


----------



## skynet

another gone


----------



## Gessler

another out


----------



## acid rain

Aur ek gaya bc


----------



## A$HU

one more wicket...team hattrick for pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

sohail . . .. job well done


----------



## Choppers

lol


----------



## ExtraOdinary

India collapsing


----------



## Gessler

296/7


----------



## farhan_9909

Well from indian batting line as Muhammad yousuf said in the beginning,Something around 280-290 was already expected.

So we are now heading toward like 305(?),I think we are only short of like 15 runs we expected.


----------



## metronome

tain tain fiss


----------



## Gessler

Mohd Shami aaya hai


----------



## farhan_9909

Just imagine,if we restrict india to 300?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Ju bhi hojaye 300 met karne dena


----------



## India defense

Last 4 overs no run....good come back by Pakistan....but may be too late


----------



## A$HU

300 is difficult


----------



## Gessler

Ghat. 300 bhi nahi karsakte.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

bahahaha fucking hell eh. cant even 300. Kohli even slow 100 better than the rest useless fucks


----------



## A$HU

Indian bowlers will have to win it for india.


----------



## metronome

not even 300 yet, very average performance by india


----------



## Kambojaric

I understand now why the Indian batsmen were playing so conservatively. Jis tarhan khole hein kilian orni shoron hogain hein.


----------



## Gessler

Ashwin ne ek run kiya.

Wah!


----------



## Bratva

Wahab riaz last world cup performance against India was also a gem when he Bowled two indian batsmen back to back. (That yorker to Yuvi was marvelous) . Too bad Pakistani batting fcked up.


----------



## JanjaWeed

bad ending to a good innings. Pak can gain confidence out of this.


----------



## Gessler

Last ball kamino


----------



## skynet

300


----------



## Didact

300 it is


----------



## A$HU

hahah...300


----------



## India defense

300


----------



## ExtraOdinary

India ne katwaa liya apna


----------



## definitelynotIndian

farhan_9909 said:


> Well from indian batting line as Muhammad yousuf said in the beginning,Something around 280-290 was already expected.
> 
> So we are now heading toward like 305(?),I think we are only short of like 15 runs we expected.



you think Pakistan can chase 300? If so good bye India


----------



## K-Xeroid

300 hogaye. what a entertaining moment that was.


----------



## Gessler

YESSSS!! 300 HIT!

MATCH OVER


----------



## bloo

Chalo 300 to kiye.


----------



## Ind4Ever

*300 300 300* 
(Doing psychological warfare  )


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Not a impossible target but surely a difficult.

We have like 7 regular batsmen and 8th as Wahab riaz.

I am confident once again


----------



## metronome

300 psychological mark reached but we're 40 runs short I fear 

bkl mc Pakis gonna win this one


----------



## TejasMk3

good bowling last 2 overs... 320 something wouldve been nice score. But oh well


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Bari dair kar de mehrbaan atey atey..last 5 overs mein he achi bowling karni thi lol


----------



## yesboss

This pitch is meant for 300 . . . . . .but for a decent batting line up . . .. . now its a competition between a fckd up bowling lineup VS fckd up batting lineup

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kambojaric

India 300 after 50 overs. They were probably hoping for around 320-330 given the solid base they had established early on, but the Pakistani bowlers were very good at the end.


----------



## Sankpal

Can Pak Team chase score?????????

What do u think pak friends?


----------



## duhastmish

300 we will take it. Wicket helping bowlers


----------



## MilSpec

still 25-30 runs shorter, middle order messed up...... remind me why is yuvraj out of the team?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Pakistan would have expected a pleasant surprise if they have broken that raina kohli partnership little early ..still anyones game ..


----------



## Jungibaaz

Sankpal said:


> Can Pak Team chase score?????????
> 
> What do u think pak friends?



All depends on the start, openers need to hold their wickets. 

One slight bit of pressure and the entire show comes down.


----------



## iPhone

Bratva said:


> Wahab riaz last world cup performance against India was also a gem when he Bowled two indian batsmen back to back. (That yorker to Yuvi was marvelous) . Too bad Pakistani batting fcked up.


Just as they will this time again


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Bamxa said:


> India 300 after 50 overs. They were probably hoping for around 320-330 given the solid base they had established early on, but the Pakistani bowlers were very good at the end.



remember the Kohli's catch dropped by Akmal and Raina dropped as well? you guys could have restricted India to 270-280.


----------



## ganesh177

yesboss said:


> This pitch is meant for 300 . . . . . .but for a decent batting line up . . .. . now its a competition between a fckd up bowling lineup VS fckd up batting lineup


Lol that made me laugh loud


----------



## mikkix

Ye naya pakistan hai so we will win.


----------



## Musafir117

kaykay said:


> A comeback by Pakistani bowlers but a bit late?


300# pitch seems helping batsman let's see! First 10 over tell the remain story. Best of luck!


----------



## Ind4Ever

300 And 
THIS 
IS 
SPARTA 
AAAAAAAAA


----------



## definitelynotIndian

sandy_3126 said:


> still 25-30 runs shorter, middle order messed up...... remind me why is yuvraj out of the team?


didnt he have cancer?


----------



## Jungibaaz

sandy_3126 said:


> still 25-30 runs shorter, middle order messed up...... remind me why is yuvraj out of the team?



Credit needs to be given to the pacers Wahab Riaz and Sohail Khan. Only guys that performed seasonably well today, in the end they got their line and length right. Irfan was all over the place, and spinners expensive. 300 could have been avoided had it not have been for that messy bowling in the last 10.


----------



## acid rain

260 at best by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

definitelynotIndian said:


> you think Pakistan can chase 300? If so good bye India



Difficult but not impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Wicket and outfield is too effed up.


----------



## farhan_9909

Only 27 runs in the last 5 overs


----------



## Sugarcane

They should have bowled last five overs first


----------



## Diggy

sandy_3126 said:


> still 25-30 runs shorter, middle order messed up...... remind me why is yuvraj out of the team?



wtf was dhoni doing ? he put pressure on raina and jadeja is no batsman for the ending overs


----------



## Ind4Ever

Bowlers can restrict Pakistan batsman


----------



## kaykay

Game is 70:30 now in favour of India. 80% of time, 300 score is not defendable.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

acid rain said:


> 260 at best by Pakistan.



most of the Pak players are new.. rookies... unlike indian players who have been playing for atleast 2-3 years... but lets see...


----------



## iPhone

300 lol, last semi against India, I believe the Indian total was around 220? And we failed miserably. This is a fukin mountain. I just hope we give a good chase, that's all I want.


----------



## A$HU

pakistan will win


----------



## acid rain

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> most of the Pak players are new.. rookies... unlike indian players who have been playing for atleast 2-3 years... but lets see...



Wicket is two paced, plus the outfield is slow.


----------



## Kambojaric

definitelynotIndian said:


> remember the Kohli's catch dropped by Akmal and Raina dropped as well? you guys could have restricted India to 270-280.



Not necessarily. You still had Dhoni, Rahane after that but yes we could have reduced India to 280. Still 301 is doable on this pitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Sankpal said:


> Can Pak Team chase score?????????
> 
> What do u think pak friends?



If your bowlers help us then why not


----------



## farhan_9909

Watch geo news program


----------



## trident2010

Gonna be a good chase. Very real chance for Pak to win this match.


----------



## pak-marine

last 5 overs were bowled brilliantly ..


----------



## zip

KURUMAYA said:


> 300# pitch seems helping batsman let's see! First 10 over tell the remain story. Best of luck!


Pitch is not a batsmans paradise thats for sure ..You need partnerships ..Indian bowling is below avg so if two good parnership comes at begining then advantage pakistan ..


----------



## Kaniska

now itis upto useless bowler from India and avg batsman from Pakistan...


----------



## drunken-monke

I think Pakistan has more chances of winning this game... India is about 20 runs short.. and knowing the bowling of India. Uhhhhh.. But Pakistan is known to snatch defeat out of the jaws of Victory... Only time and pressure will tell... Pakistani bowlers have done exceptionally well in last 5 overs and not to forget the batting power-play, they only game 25 in those overs..


----------



## metronome

kaykay said:


> Game is 70:30 now in favour of India. 80% of time, 300 score is not defendable.


I would say 60-40 in Pakistan's favour, in fact they might even humiliate us by winning inside 45 overs or so


----------



## trident2010

farhan_9909 said:


> Watch geo news program



The comedy serial about bhoot ?


----------



## Jaat Rock

:p


----------



## Husnainshah

WOW! Wasn't ecpexting this performance in death overs from Pakistan. Saved a good 20-25 runs.


----------



## acid rain

zip said:


> Pitch is not a batsmans paradise thats for sure ..You need partnerships ..Indian bowling is below avg so if two good parnership comes at begining then advantage pakistan ..



Yeah..Indian bowling ducks. .


----------



## Sankpal

My mind saying.....Pakistan will win................................... but heart not believing.............. but anything possible.......

I did night shift and still was in office to watch match................ Ghar me Wife dekhne kaha degi match.....SAA-bahu se pareshan (TV serial) hoon


----------



## MilSpec

Raina made it look easy, but I reckon this might not be as easy of a pitch as it is being said... lets see


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Bamxa said:


> Not necessarily. You still had Dhoni, Rahane after that but yes we could have reduced India to 280. Still 301 is doable on this pitch.



Pakistanis are brothers  good luck to you  It is always good to see us opponents in games rather then wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

I think we should also not underestimate Pakistan batting

considering that even zimbabwe is at 213 with 3 wickets low

Zim 212/3 (35.4 ov, SC Williams 5*, BRM Taylor 39*, DW Steyn 0/43) | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Bratva

Jungibaaz said:


> Credit needs to be given to the pacers Wahab Riaz and Sohail Khan. Only guys that performed seasonably well today, in the end they got their line and length right. Irfan was all over the place, and spinners expensive. 300 could have been avoided had it not have been for that messy bowling in the last 10.



Those 2 drop catches added 30-40 runs on the board. or else India would've been restricted at 270-280


----------



## Kambojaric

We need to keep the singles rolling. No need for risky shots. Only try boundaries on bad deliveries.


----------



## acid rain

Sankpal said:


> My mind saying.....Pakistan will win................................... but heart not believing.............. but anything possible.......
> 
> I did night shift and still was in office to watch match................ Ghar me Wife dekhne kaha degi match.....SAA-bahu se pareshan (TV serial) hoon



If the bowlers and fielders cannot defend 300 then we don't deserve to be in the wc.


----------



## Supply&Demand

India is the worst death overs batting team in the world!!!!!!


----------



## K-Xeroid

farhan_9909 said:


> I think we should also not underestimate Pakistan batting
> 
> considering that even zimbabwe is at 213 with 3 wickets low
> 
> Zim 212/3 (35.4 ov, SC Williams 5*, BRM Taylor 39*, DW Steyn 0/43) | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


Zimbabwe have a better batting line up then Pakistan


----------



## Didact

Indian bowling is pakistan's extra batsman, and he is in superb form


----------



## oFFbEAT

Kohli started playing like Sachin now, wasting balls for century....and after century......OUT
20 balls wasted by Kohli...... 3 overs......a significant amount in one-days.


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Gotcha!!
> India is winning
> 
> But yeah India jeetay ya Pakistan ek hi baat hai ..thats what I've been trying to drill into vacuum heads of @Armstrong and @Horus.



friendly match hai  waise bhi I am supporting SA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I


Husnainshah said:


> WOW! Wasn't ecpexting this performance in death overs from Pakistan. Saved a good 20-25 runs.


t helped offset major screw ups earlier


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistan should play aggressively to put pressure on Indian bowlers


----------



## Stealth

Its a SLAPP on the face of selectors and incompetent management who don't even ****** idea about the cricket ...

The problem with management after Touqerr Zaya mush appointed Naseem Ashraf... Zardari appointed Butt and now Nawaz sharif appointed 35 puncture all are incompetent and completely destroy Pakistan cricket...not a single player is consistent nor experienced xpect few who also have no performance.

Damage Control.... for Pakistan, 300 is winning score if u see Pakistan past record... hope Pakistan bating line take responsibility...

Its all about responsibility!!!!


----------



## Taj_91

Best moment: Feviquick AD bc!!


----------



## Kambojaric

definitelynotIndian said:


> Pakistanis are brothers  good luck to you  It is always good to see us opponents in games rather then wars



Indeed. Its been a good game so far. Also glad to see sledging has decreased a lot. The game's been played in good spirit


----------



## halupridol

accha start mila,,phir bhi phuuss,,,itna ghatiya finish,disappointed,,,i hope Pakistan wins.


----------



## Gessler

Give him a medal, I say! Biggest run-scorer for us today - helped to put the batsman in line after
Shikar Dhawan got out.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Zimbabwe 214/3 in 36 overd

We should take inspiration from them. Indian bowling is not better than south africa


----------



## farhan_9909

From the past many days,i believed india will win but don't know why i think Pakistan can chase 300


----------



## definitelynotIndian

I know an Indian dude in Canada married with a Pakistani girl. Imagine what's happening there lol


----------



## A$HU

farhan_9909 said:


> From the past many days,i believed india will win but don't know why i think Pakistan can chase 300


Even i also think pakistan will win


----------



## definitelynotIndian

farhan_9909 said:


> From the past many days,i believed india will win but don't know why i think Pakistan can chase 300



no matter how low you take your expectations but in the end..... And if Pakistan fails I think you will have a bad day


----------



## fawwaxs

I don't care if Pakistan wins or not. But at least they should keep their heads high and fight till the last ball of game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Stuart binny u lucky basta@rd


----------



## ganesh177

definitelynotIndian said:


> I know an Indian dude in Canada married with a Pakistani girl. Imagine what's happening there lol


Bedroom match of kabbaddi


----------



## duhastmish

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Zimbabwe 214/3 in 36 overd
> 
> We should take inspiration from them. Indian bowling is not better than south africa


Le Pakistan se compare Karte hi Taylor GayaGaya


----------



## Stealth

*ICC must ban Sohail Khan... that lil boi took 5 wickets against India... himat kesay hoi iske.... ICC must ban him bcuz iska haath 5 Degree say ziada opar say ata hey ... good point*


----------



## Supply&Demand

ExtraOdinary said:


> Stuart binny u lucky basta@rd


y? what happened?


----------



## BDforever

ExtaOdinary said:


> Stuart binny u lucky basta@rd


actually he has performed best among all current indian bowlers in that condition LOL


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Supply&Demand said:


> y? what happened?


Mayanti langer is his wife

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I
> 
> t helped offset major screw ups earlier



Yeah, I'm not too optimistic at the moment though owing to Pakistan's poor chases in the past, especially sgainst Bharat. Well, let's hope for the best.

The key to victory, I assure you, is singles and doubles and not boundries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

oFFbEAT said:


> Kohli started playing like Sachin now, wasting balls for century....and after century......OUT
> 20 balls wasted by Kohli...... 3 overs......a significant amount in one-days.


But then he stood up there and built the game with Dhawan and Raina. You saw what happened when batsmen tried to hit every ball.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

BDforever said:


> actually he has performed best among all current indian bowlers in that condition LOL


I was referring to his wife, mayanti langer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

busiest roads of Pakistan at the moment @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> View attachment 193480
> 
> 
> busiest roads of Pakistan at the moment @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Husnainshah said:


> Yeah, I'm not too optimistic at the moment though owing to Pakistan's poor chases in the past, especially sgainst Bharat. Well, let's hope for the best.
> 
> *The key to victory, I assure you, is singles and doubles and not boundries*.



Bingo. No need to throw wickets away. Only strike the bad bowls. Thatl get us to the 301. Knowing Pakistani batsmen though thats probably too much to ask. We love our boom booms.


----------



## salwararmy

Its good India Made 300 Runs against a good line up **** Bowlers


----------



## Stealth

*aur poli shakal walay Nawaz Sharif nay Pakistan kay haarnay ke koshi may Modi sahab ke walida ko Saryaan bhejeen... tyaari shuru hogaye hain saryoon ki LOLZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


> View attachment 193480
> 
> 
> busiest roads of Pakistan at the moment @levina


 Dec 11, 2014 - @KhiTraffic I can see ppl hv closed down of thr own in protest, unlike MQM's protest call, wherein ppl r forced to. Step down Mr. Nawaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


>



will be back to normal by evening  we are good at forgeting bad days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

*Thank you Pakistan for helping Raina and Dhawan getting back thier SWAG!!*


----------



## Paksanity

I hope batsmen don't try to be hero today. Get singles and two's, get settle and boundaries in bad balls. India doesn't have top class bowlers. If they don't get early wickets, they will offer some bad balls for boundaries. That looks like a winning recipe to me.


----------



## Stealth

*agar koi banda TV band b karday tu usko result pata chal jayega... agar tu LOC (Line of Control) pe Indian side say violation hoi tu samaj jana kiske ****** hey... aur agar aman raha tu samaj jana Pakistan haar gaya hy .....*


----------



## BDforever

ExtraOdinary said:


> I was referring to his wife, mayanti langer


his wife ! ! THEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FOOOOOORRRRRRRKKKKK ~ ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

Stealth said:


> *agar koi banda TV band b karday tu usko result pata chal jayega... agar tu LOC (Line of Control) pe Indian side say violation hoi tu samaj jana kiske ****** hey... aur agar aman raha tu samaj jana Pakistan haar gaya hy .....*


Pakistan has already started firing...iska matlab hai ki Pakistan haar gaya hai


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> will be back to normal by evening  we are good at forgeting bad days


5 mins and I'll be on air... when will this match finish???
I want to catch the last few minutes of this game....atleast.


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dec 11, 2014 - @KhiTraffic I can see ppl hv closed down of thr own in protest, unlike MQM's protest call, wherein ppl r forced to. Step down Mr. Nawaz.



fancy seeing you here.

Haha. India collapsed at the end there.



Leader said:


> will be back to normal by evening  we are good at forgeting bad days



The game is finely balanced. I do think Pakistan has a solid chance.

Either way, if Pakistan wins I willlay low from here for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Paksanity said:


> I hope batsmen don't try to be hero today. Get singles and two's, get settle and boundaries in bad balls. India doesn't have top class bowlers. If they don't get early wickets, they will offer some bad balls for boundaries. That looks like a winning recipe to me.



exactly. India doesn't have wicket takers. If India had scored 320+ they could have aimed for strangulating run flow.


----------



## A$HU

1st ball wide


----------



## Stephen Cohen

BEST of LUCK to Indian Bowlers 

Please bowl at the stumps


----------



## Leader

Chronos said:


> fancy seeing you here.
> 
> Haha. India collapsed at the end there.
> 
> 
> 
> The game is finely balanced. I do think Pakistan has a solid chance.
> 
> Either way, if Pakistan wins I willlay low from here for a while



301 is like two Pakistani teams required to do that kinda score

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Pakistan highest in oval is 315 for 3 vs Sri Lanka in 50 score then 281 for 9 vs W.Indies. Let's see


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Younus not good as opener..he is not even good batsman at any position..


----------



## Chronos

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Younus not good as opener..he is not even good batsman at any position..



Such pessimism for a proud pakistani. It sickens me


----------



## Ryuzaki

Swing for Shami bhai


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> 301 is like two Pakistani teams required to do that kinda score



PTI rules over the province of Pathans and yet you are pessimistic.

Only people allowed to be pessimistic in the sub-continent are South Indians and sometimes Bengalis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Chronos said:


> Such pessimism for a proud pakistani. It sickens me


Its not pessimism..its realistic approach considering current forms of younus in ODI..he should have no place in team


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Finally younuz scored 1..well done


----------



## farhan_9909

Bhot darr lag rha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Some one plz tell younis that its a ODI :-D :-D he is playing like a test match :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Its not pessimism..its realistic approach considering current forms of younus in ODI..he should have no place in team



well supporting New zealand is actually a safer bet than these two teams. who would have thought.


----------



## Leader

Chronos said:


> PTI rules over the province of Pathans and yet you are pessimistic.
> 
> Only people allowed to be pessimistic in the sub-continent are South Indians and sometimes Bengalis



yar, either way 301 is a big target for this type of team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Shami is throwing 145 kmph. Didnt know he can do that. Yadav do that all the time though.


----------



## Kambojaric

chowka


----------



## Green Arrow

WTF. You bas as opener


----------



## Chronos

farhan_9909 said:


> Bhot darr lag rha hai



same here man, if India loses, there are some Pakistani friends of mine whom I will be ducking in the coming week.


----------



## yesboss

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Younus not good as opener..he is not even good batsman at any position..


one down batsman is almost like an opner


----------



## Green Arrow

How come younas as opener


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Chronos said:


> well supporting New zealand is actually a safer bet than these two teams. who would have thought.


Actually winning from each others will give our ego big boost and we will forget their poor performances against other Team lol


----------



## Chronos

kaykay said:


> Shami is throwing 145 kmph. Didnt know he can do that. Yadav do that all the time though.



Yadav will get good if he has accuracy. That and less injuries.


----------



## Paksanity

Agreed. Younis is no good. He will put others under pressure. When will he leave our team?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Actually winning from each others will give our ego big boost and we will forget their poor performances against other Team lol



LOL yeah. Right ow Pakistanis and Indians are saying each others team will win. 

But dpending on the result the fans are waiting to gloat 

anyways, good luck to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganesh177

Yadsvs line sux


----------



## BDforever

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> Whose wife ?


stuard binny lol


----------



## Green Arrow

Afridi would be good choice as opener

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Khan commenting right now.


----------



## duhastmish

Bowler nahi khilaye India ne?

Ye doodh wale aur sabzi wale kyu bowling kar re hain?


----------



## metronome

time for a


----------



## A$HU

Batting is very easy on this pitch.Pakistan will win easily given that indian bowlers are in their worst forms.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Chronos said:


> LOL yeah. Right ow Pakistanis and Indians are saying each others team will win.
> 
> But dpending on the result the fans are waiting to gloat
> 
> anyways, good luck to Pakistan


I will appreciate whoever win and play better without any excuses or justification


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

karakoram said:


> Some one plz tell younis that its a ODI :-D :-D he is playing like a test match :-D :-D



n hes done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

what a ball? out


----------



## metronome

out !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## India defense

Oooooooooout


----------



## Sugarcane

Chronos said:


> But dpending on the result the fans are waiting to gloat



My axe and dragon both are ready, either will go on Indians or enemy bases in Clash of Clan.


----------



## A$HU

duhastmish said:


> Bowler nahi khilaye India ne?
> 
> Ye doodh wale aur sabzi wale kyu bowling kar re hain?


out kar diya tere doodhwaale ne


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Great younus khab..bhudda lion gone


----------



## farhan_9909

tinga ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

Gone gone goner....


----------



## Green Arrow

Out


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A$HU said:


> Batting is very easy on this pitch.Pakistan will win easily given that indian bowlers are in their worst forms.



and most Pak players are newbies...


----------



## karakoram

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> n hes done.


Lolz pukhtoon puncture sho :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

reduce them to 49/5 in first 10 overs !!


----------



## Husnainshah

See! What did I say.
Just wait and the Pak batting collapse. Can't even duck a f'in delivery.


----------



## SpArK

Gone with a bouncer..... stool ka practice karna tha...


----------



## rajnikant

1down 9 to go


----------



## Hage Tado

Yaar we should have let Younus eat away lot more balls.


----------



## Nawaba

Cornered billa's.


----------



## Musafir117

Chalo ji shuru ho geya 
Tou chal mein aya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> *Stuart* Binny


DAYUMMMMMNNNN his wife is hot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

karakoram said:


> Lolz pukhtoon puncture sho :-D



haha... or probably ran out of fuel .. aka naswar F-16 marka..


----------



## karakoram

farhan_9909 said:


> tinga ka


----------



## Hage Tado

definitelynotIndian said:


> DAYUMMMMMNNNN his wife is hot


Gandi baat


----------



## WishLivePak

IND_PAK said:


> Your signature is false...Imran failed against India in 92.


that was on purpose

he said to india i let you win if you let me win world cup


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Hage Tado said:


> Gandi baat



hey I am a straight dude.


----------



## farhan_9909

Atleast,they will not play younus in other matches


----------



## duhastmish

A$HU said:


> out kar diya tere doodhwaale ne


Bhai galt bande ko out kiya, is ne paise khaye thhey.

Hume doosre wala chiye tha


----------



## 45'22'

Umesh needs to control his line
At 145+ he can be deadly


----------



## Chronos

metronome said:


> out !!!!!!!!!!!!!



why are you celebrating? we needed Younis to stay in there!


----------



## kaykay

Pakistan has lost 7 out of 7 matches while chasing in Adelaide.


----------



## Leader

So Zimbabwe doing good against SA


----------



## A$HU

duhastmish said:


> Bhai galt bande ko out kiya, is ne paise khaye thhey.
> 
> Hume doosre wala chiye tha


Yaar fir ab IQ toh doodhwaale jaisa hi hoga


----------



## PoKeMon

WishLivePak said:


> that was on purpose
> 
> he said to india i let you win if you let me win world cup



Just like he said to Nawaz, I will let you rule if you let army rule


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*4 BEEEECHES..*


----------



## karakoram

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> haha... or probably ran out of fuel .. aka naswar F-16 marka..


Younis is a legend and he belong to museum :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ganesh177

Haris Sohail yeh Kaisa naam hai? 

Christian or Muslim?


----------



## Leader

kaykay said:


> Pakistan has lost 7 out of 7 matches while chasing in Adelaide.



oh bhae.. tu kea keh rahi hai, jeetay gi teri team hi, awane X dal raha hai... saber ker jeet jae gi tu.


----------



## A$HU

Umesh Yadav is so expensive that even a saudi prince cant own him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

ganesh177 said:


> Haris Sohail yeh Kaisa naam hai?
> 
> Christian or Muslim?



Muslim. Haris is a muslim name.


----------



## Hage Tado

ganesh177 said:


> Haris Sohail yeh Kaisa naam hai?
> 
> Christian or Muslim?


Don't worry soon he will be Md. Haqimullah Sohail....like Yousuf Youhana changed to Md. Yousuf.


----------



## duhastmish

ganesh177 said:


> Haris Sohail yeh Kaisa naam hai?
> 
> Christian or Muslim?


Christian tha maar mar ke musalman banadiya


----------



## Leader

karakoram said:


> Younis is a legend and he belong to museum :-D :-D



the whole team belongs to gas chamber !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ganesh177 said:


> Haris Sohail yeh Kaisa naam hai?
> 
> Christian or Muslim?


*
He just hit a 4..


And another 4..

..
*
p.s whats strange about his name? hes a muslim..


----------



## ali_raza

bhai log india per 30 hazar lagaye ha ek dost ne.wo khush phir raha ha


----------



## Leader

duhastmish said:


> Christian tha maar mar ke musalman banadiya



Pakistan mien Modi terrorist ki hakumat nahi hai salay


----------



## duhastmish

Leader said:


> Muslim. Haris is a muslim name.


Yes just like Sam Billy bob Josh Bubb a and peter


----------



## farhan_9909

I think Pakistan should play aggressive.

By aggressively i mean the rate run should be kept close to 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

ali_raza said:


> bhai log india per 30 hazar lagaye ha ek dost ne.wo khush phir raha ha


Use bol Umesh yadav bowling daal raha hai.Saari khushi nikal jaayegi


----------



## Nawaba

LoL @ Pakistani guy going oy oy oy!


----------



## Hage Tado

Man Yadavji isn't bowling in the correct line.


----------



## Musafir117

Man! Two brilliant boundaries 
Classical lovely


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> the whole team belongs to gas chamber !



The Jews suffered enough bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Singles on Shami, pick Yadav.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

yadav rofl


----------



## yesboss

pretty shots harris


----------



## duhastmish

Leader said:


> Pakistan mien Modi terrorist ki hakumat nahi hai salay


Pakistan me in lahori film dikha ke torcher karte hain bhai. Salla moses bi musa khan ban jata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Hage Tado said:


> Man Yadavji isn't bowling in the correct line.



yep, that is what I am saying. He is pacy, but his radar is off.


----------



## metronome

I've been getting a bad feeling about India's chances right through this match and it's getting worse now

bc this current lot is probably not good enough to defend the title, at least Pakistan ko to hara do


----------



## Hage Tado

Chronos said:


> yep, that is what I am saying. He is pacy, but his radar is off.



Yes....he needs to focus line and length not the pace.


----------



## farhan_9909

shami is good,


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *He just hit a 4..
> 
> 
> And another 4..
> 
> ..
> *
> p.s whats strange about his name? hes a muslim..



You could have said he bridged christian-Muslim divide with boundaries. Joke was there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Chronos said:


> yep, that is what I am saying. He is pacy, but his radar is off.


Zara fashion theek kar iska. 
Wo bigad gaya hai ungli tedhi kar lena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

Who's the third seamer??


----------



## ganesh177

Shitty bowling as expected. They never disappoint


----------



## Leader

is manhos nay jis chez kay baray mien bhi socha hai, woh chez tabah hogai hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

farhan_9909 said:


> shami is good,



Indians need to be worried after Shami finishes his quota.

Not a lot of bowlers that strike fear.


----------



## karakoram

Leader said:


> the whole team belongs to gas chamber !


Gas load shedding se bach jaye gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Chronos said:


> The Jews suffered enough bro.



just joking yar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

Too many wides


----------



## Hage Tado

Leader said:


> View attachment 193488
> 
> 
> is manhos nay jis chez kay baray mien bhi socha hai, woh chez tabah hogai hai...


Koi iske middle stump pe bowl daale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

Okay, this Haris guy is impressive. Indeed knows a thing or two about batting unlike some 'experienced' players. Bharatis, by the way, are bowling good line and length.


----------



## metronome

what the fuuuu !!!!!!!!


----------



## karakoram

Bach gayeee :-D :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> Sohail is looking good.



nazar na laga dayen bhae.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hage Tado

Missed run out man


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

that was one hell of a ,.,,,,


----------



## Chronos

ganesh177 said:


> Too many wides



yeah, this isn't looking pretty. Anyways, close to 10 PM here, and I have an early day tomorrow anyway.

By that I mean I can't bear to see India get thrashed toodles guys


----------



## Leader

karakoram said:


> Gas load shedding se bach jaye gay



hahahaha....


----------



## Hage Tado

Mohitba koi khilaya...


----------



## JanjaWeed

> ="Leader, post: 6786485, me
> View attachment 193488
> 
> 
> is manhos nay jis chez kay baray mien bhi socha hai, woh chez tabah hogai hai...


& what's that bloke standing behind Sharif trying to catch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Leader said:


> hahahaha....


Courtesy noora league :-D laga do hum pe ilzam :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

#IndiaVSPakistan Worldcup cricket match beamed live in the Microsoft headquarters at Seattle, USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hage Tado

Leader said:


> View attachment 193498
> 
> Worldcup cricket match beamed live in the Microsoft headquarters at Seattle, USA.


 Itne Indian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

karakoram said:


> Courtesy noora league :-D laga do hum pe ilzam :-D



Pakistan jheet geya tou Mian sahib ki policies ki waja say, har geya tou dhrnay ki waja say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> & what's that bloke standing behind Sharif trying to catch?



his empty promises ?



Leader said:


> View attachment 193498
> 
> #IndiaVSPakistan Worldcup cricket match beamed live in the Microsoft headquarters at Seattle, USA.



America needs to kick some Indians out, seriously too many of these brown folks in western countries.

Oh wait..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Hage Tado said:


> Itne Indian...



clerks hain saray :p



Chronos said:


> his empty promises ?
> 
> 
> 
> America needs to kick some Indians out, seriously too many of these brown folks in western countries.
> 
> Oh wait..



kyon yar ?


----------



## duhastmish

Koi bowler bacha ni kya? Saale tedi ball kar re hain


----------



## Devil Soul

My prediction PAK 244/10 & i could be wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

Leader said:


> clerks hain saray :p
> 
> 
> 
> kyon yar ?



Clerks do not get H1B Visas mere bhai.....try kar k dekho.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Chronos said:


> his empty promises ?
> ..


Coming from the backside?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Yey PTI walo ke sath Match dekhna bhi Azab hey. her jagah apni riwayati politics beech m ley atey hn. Oh bhai aram se match dekhne dey yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nawaba

K-Xeroid said:


> Yey PTI walo ke sath Match dekhna bhi Azab hey. her jagah apni riwayati politics beech m ley atey hn. Oh bhai aram se match dekhne dey yaar.


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Coming from the backside?



all politicians speak from their backside. We know this.


----------



## karakoram

Leader said:


> Pakistan jheet geya tou Mian sahib ki policies ki waja say, har geya tou dhrnay ki waja say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Hage Tado said:


> Clerks do not get H1B Visas mere bhai.....try kar k dekho.



phir tou pakay illegal hain..


----------



## duhastmish

Fixxxxxxx hai match!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Lagta hai ghost ka asar hua hai Haris Sohail par...he is playing like a man possessed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> View attachment 193502



I am reporting you to the mod btw.

Your post is sensible and not hateful.

 you are in violation of the internet rules.



Devil Soul said:


> My prediction PAK 244/10 & i could be wrong



Dpends on Haris Sohail. he is playing out of his skin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

JanjaWeed said:


> & what's that bloke standing behind Sharif trying to catch?



chamcha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Chronos said:


> I am reporting you to the mod btw.
> 
> Your post is sensible and not hateful.
> 
> you are in violation of the internet rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Dpends on Haris Sohail. he is playing out of his skin.


Jitne De salley fir ye hi gali dega.

He is just playing safe. Like maine to kha tha!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Chronos said:


> all politicians speak from their backside. We know this.


& only few try & catch what's coming!


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> My prediction PAK 244/10 & i could be wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Pak score- 45/1

46/1


----------



## Hage Tado

47/2


----------



## IND151

9.5 overs

46/1

10 overs over


----------



## ganesh177

301 target shud be game over for Pakistan batting. But thanks to Indian bowling they will make it interesting.


----------



## Huda

Hage Tado said:


> 47/2



Aap ke maun may bhut sara namak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

B06 said:


> Aap ke maun may bhut sara namak


Bu ha haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Hage Tado said:


> 47/2



You son of a Munchi  (Fevicol)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

B06 said:


> Aap ke maun may bhut sara namak



mirchain bhi..


----------



## Chronos

@


IND151 said:


> 9.5 overs
> 
> 46/1
> 
> 10 overs over



Pretty much they are eeping up with India's run rate.

India needs wickets, or this quite doable for Pakistan.


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> mirchain bhi..



Acid maybe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

Pukhtoon said:


> You son of a Munchi  (Fevicol)



Avi bhi 47 hai miyan


----------



## metronome

Pak will win this easily if we don't start taking wickets


----------



## kaykay

Pakistan is on same situation as India was after 11 overs. Lets see forward


----------



## metronome

here's that fevikwik ad lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Husnainshah said:


> Yeah, I'm not too optimistic at the moment though owing to Pakistan's poor chases in the past, especially sgainst Bharat. Well, let's hope for the best.
> 
> The key to victory, I assure you, is singles and doubles and not boundries.



This is exactly what I just told to my friend with whom I am watching the game. Need consistency


----------



## JanjaWeed

Why give ball to Raina when you have five proper bowlers?


----------



## Husnainshah

Pakistan just wouldn't learn from it's mistakes. Time and again dot balls's been proved to be ultimate recipe for disaster. WHY IS IT TOO HARD TO ROTATE STRIKE?

Dot balls and boundries aren't gonna win Pakistan this match. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Husnainshah said:


> Pakistan just wouldn't learn from it's mistakes. Time and again dot balls's been proved to be ultimate recipe for disaster. WHY IS IT TOO HARD TO ROTATE STRIKE?
> 
> Dot balls and boundries aren't gonna win Pakistan this match. Period.



EXACTLY... I dont understand why they stop stroking the ball for singles and doubles... idiots..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

kaykay said:


> .....You saw what happened when batsmen tried to hit every ball.


That was a do or die situation, with wickets in hand and few balls left, you either score or get out....in such situations you can either expect a huge score or very less...



kaykay said:


> But then he stood up there and built the game with Dhawan and Raina...


Yes, I give him that, but in one-days, it is as important to 'build the game' as it is to keep the 'score board running'.....
The very reason a batsman wastes balls is to get himself set in the crease so that, he can make up for the loss once he is set.....if he cannot do that, then it is net loss in limited over matches.....
That's why India lost most matches where Sachin scored centuries.....he scores wasting 20/30 balls, by that time already 35/40 overs gone, then, when he is supposed to compensate for the wasted balls as a *set* batsman......he gets out and in the slog overs the *unset* batsmen tries to hit hard to compensate for the low run rate.....and gets out....India achieves a modest score which is not enough to win......


----------



## IND151

57-1


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> Why give ball to Raina when you have five proper bowlers?


Well Raina is still better than Yadav.


----------



## Astra-2013

metronome said:


> here's that fevikwik ad lol


----------



## Hage Tado

4 Chennai King players in the playing 11


----------



## egodoc222

maiden!


----------



## SamantK

maiden over


----------



## egodoc222

Hage Tado said:


> 4 Chennai King players in the playing 11


if you include dhoni its 5


----------



## Husnainshah

lol, a maiden over. Way to go, Pakistan. If Pakistan wins today, it wouldn't be due to batsmen but Bharat's average bowling.


----------



## Archie

I think Misbah ul haq is the new batting coach of Pakistan 

all I see is Tuk tuk tuk tuk


----------



## Hage Tado

egodoc222 said:


> if you include dhoni its 5


 I excluded him cause he is the captain...but I think he has been a little bias.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Hage Tado said:


> 76/3 after 18 overs


Posting false is now a ban-able offence. Cut it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

4 for pakistan along with 2

67/1


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 193510



is that your place? Tell me it's not.

You rich bastard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Pakistan going well


----------



## Chronos

Jungibaaz said:


> Posting false is now a ban-able offence. Cut it out.



Good thing, the guy is giving me false hope.


----------



## Hage Tado

Jungibaaz said:


> Posting false is now a ban-able offence. Cut it out.



I dare you...I double dare you...did I mention it as the score...those just my predictions. How am I breaking any of the guidelines mate.


----------



## egodoc222

Hage Tado said:


> I excluded him cause he is the captain...but I think he has been a little bias.


rahane should've come before raina or atleast b4 jadeja...not to be though


----------



## IND151

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 79


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





A pic from australia .. 
A pakistani kid
She was watching all flags n holding them but when she saw pakistani flag .. her own flag ... she kissed it .. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Husnainshah said:


> lol, a maiden over. Way to go, Pakistan. If Pakistan wins today, it wouldn't be due to batsmen but *Bharat's average bowling*.



that has always been our weakness.


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> Well Raina is still better than Yadav.


Well ya.. At least for now looks that way. They need wicket now..


----------



## Pukhtoon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 193510



Yar yeh rite side pe taarein sharein chupa do awein bure lag rahe hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Hage Tado said:


> I dare you...I double dare you.



Too.

Easy.


----------



## Devil Soul

all Pak need to do at this stage is to keep on getting singles/doubles & an odd boundary, no need to get over excited , keep the score board ticking...


----------



## Musafir117

Good going Shaheens, don't lose the temper and game is ourakistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pukhtoon said:


> Yar yeh rite side pe taarein sharein chupa do awein bure lag rahe hain


----------



## Hage Tado

Jungibaaz said:


> Too.
> 
> Easy.


 Post reported....LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Hage Tado said:


> those just my predictions. How am I breaking any of the guidelines mate.



 

Fair enough, add 'Prediction:' maybe next time.


----------



## kaykay

Bring Jadeja. He can give us some breakthrough.


----------



## Hage Tado

Jungibaaz said:


> Fair enough, add 'Prediction:' maybe next time.


OK Boss....will do that.


----------



## duhastmish

Match Gaya. Shitty bowling bc kutte saale. Can't bowl can't feild.


----------



## Chronos

Hage Tado said:


> 4 Chennai King players in the playing 11



and one of the reasons why my support for this team has waned.

thanks a lot Srinivasan, you corrupt bastard.


----------



## WishLivePak

how u g


Hage Tado said:


> OK Boss....will do that.


how u got 20 ratings on 2 posts?


----------



## duhastmish

Any chance of rain?


----------



## Hage Tado

WishLivePak said:


> how u g
> 
> how u got 20 ratings on 2 posts?



???? English please????


----------



## WishLivePak

Hage Tado said:


> ???? English please????


What's so hard about that sentence to understand?

And nevermind, you're bugged.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

duhastmish said:


> Match Gaya. Shitty bowling bc kutte saale. Can't bowl can't feild.



 tension na lai.


----------



## Chronos

WishLivePak said:


> how u g
> 
> how u got 20 ratings on 2 posts?



a lot of those posts must be on members forums


----------



## Green Arrow

Going well green shirts. Just Keep calm and do the job


----------



## Paksanity

Just a little more singles and doubles. Rest they are doing everything fine! Good going Pakistan.


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> tension na lai.



LOL tension is always there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

WishLivePak said:


> how u g
> 
> how u got 20 ratings on 2 posts?



I am likeable guy dude...hence all those ratings.


----------



## HttpError

Sir Jedeja came for the rescue.


----------



## Kambojaric

Ashwin is bowling very well. We want more Yadav lol.


----------



## Chronos

HttpError said:


> Sir Jedeja came for the rescue.



Oh no...


----------



## Husnainshah

How come outfield's THAT slow? A flick off the bat was a boundry for Bharat. Anyway, Pakistan's showing some sense afterall.

Oh MY!!! Down goes Harris. That could be a game changer.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chronos said:


> LOL tension is always there.



Pak players are inexperienced... and thts an out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

good catch !


----------



## Nawaba

gay.


----------



## Hage Tado

OOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUTTTTTTT


----------



## MohitV

haba haba....3rd wicket


----------



## egodoc222

wicket maiden lol


----------



## A$HU

out...what an amazing ball


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MohitV said:


> haba haba....3rd wicket



2nd..


----------



## Kambojaric

Yadav Lao
Humein match Jitao


----------



## Chronos

Ravichandran Ashwin, the real Chennai super king


----------



## IND151

second wicket falls 

79/2


----------



## kaykay

Just take care of Misbah and India will win.


----------



## Hage Tado

Bamxa said:


> Yadav Lao
> Humein match Jitao


 Yadav will bowl only to the big man....Imran.


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pak players are inexperienced... and thts an out.



Pakistan needs more Yadav, less Tamil flavour in Ashwin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

run out??


----------



## rockstarIN

Thats it...its is getting hotter now for Pakistan


----------



## MohitV

not out...koi ni koi ni


----------



## egodoc222

not out it is


----------



## Chronos

rockstarIN said:


> Thats it...its is getting hotter now for Pakistan



not over till the fat lady sings.

Or for us desis, Fat aunty.


----------



## Huda

Mini heart attack.


----------



## yesboss

kaykay said:


> Just take care of Misbah and India will win.


what do u mean by take care . . . . ,make him bat or take him out


----------



## Chronos

kaykay said:


> Just take care of Misbah and India will win.



That's being a bit over confident.


----------



## A$HU

yesboss said:


> what do u mean by take care . . . . ,make him bat or take him out


Either way.


----------



## Chronos

FOURRRRR!!!!!

Four again, Shehzad on a tear here.

92/2 and the required run rate has come down. Pakistan back in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

Sirji will take a wicket in this over...Disclaimer: Prediction


----------



## IND151

95-2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

1 ball left @


Hage Tado said:


> Sirji will take a wicket in this over...Disclaimer: Prediction





Hage Tado said:


> Sirji will take a wicket in this over...Disclaimer: Prediction



prediction fail.


----------



## Hage Tado

Commentators calling Misbah a strong BOY...abe 40 saal k buddhe agar boy hai..to hum to baby huwe na.


----------



## A$HU

lag nahi raha india jeetegi


----------



## Hage Tado

A$HU said:


> lag nahi raha india jeetegi



B +VE


----------



## A$HU

umesh yadav aa gaya ..lelo maze pakistaniyo


----------



## Hage Tado

Yadav aa gaya....ab to tum bohot khus hoge

Koi Shehzad ko out karo...


----------



## Musafir117

This partnership is the key of the game! At least 150/2 
Remain 150 not hard much with 7 left.


----------



## Nawaba

Itnna sannata khyun hain bhai?


----------



## kaykay

Chronos said:


> That's being a bit over confident.


Not really. Misbah is backbone of Pak's middle order. Akmal, Maqsood, Afridi all are rapid fire and won't be able to handle pressure.


----------



## Kambojaric

Oi Yadav ko kya khilaya hae break mein? Sidhi line pe ball kara raha hae! Koi wide shide choro yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kaykay said:


> Not really. Misbah is backbone of Pak's middle order. Akmal, Maqsood, Afridi all are rapid fire and won't be able to handle pressure.



uve gotta be jokin.


----------



## IND151

Pak score- 98/2



BTW has someone noticed that Shahkad looks like Kohli?


----------



## Hage Tado

O bhai...Umesh Yadav kya baat hai...


----------



## egodoc222

1.....


----------



## Hage Tado

egodoc222 said:


> 1.....


2


----------



## egodoc222

here comes sirjee


----------



## Border Defender

good over by umesh


----------



## IND151

100-2


----------



## Kambojaric

IND151 said:


> BTW has someone noticed that Shahkad looks like Kohli?



They do actually. Is Kohli Punjabi?


----------



## A$HU

Bamxa said:


> They do actually. Is Kohli Punjabi?


yes


----------



## Husnainshah

See the pressure on Shahzad? Yup, that's what few dot balls do to ya in high pressure match. Pakistan should only count on singles and doubles at least till batting powerplay. One bad over could do wonders. Just don't lose your calm.


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> uve gotta be jokin.



that was my reaction.


----------



## egodoc222

Bamxa said:


> They do actually. Is Kohli Punjabi?


kohli is from delhi i think


----------



## Hage Tado

Bamxa said:


> They do actually. Is Kohli Punjabi?


100% Pure Punjabi...no adulterants.


----------



## egodoc222

out


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shahzad gone..


----------



## Chronos

Husnainshah said:


> See the pressure on Shahzad? Yup, that's what few dot balls do to ya in high pressure match. Pakistan should only count on singles and doubles at least till batting powerplay. One bad over could do wonders. Just don't lose your calm.



pretty much. 20/20 has pretty much changed ODI strategies. 8.00 an over for the last 10 overs is gettable, with wickets in hand.


----------



## A$HU

out


----------



## IND151

Third wicket falls!!!


----------



## metronome




----------



## Hage Tado

egodoc222 said:


> kohli is from delhi i think


Bhai Dilli mein Punjabi nehi rehte kya???


----------



## kaykay

Ahmed Shahzad gone.


----------



## egodoc222

shezad out !


----------



## rajnikant

out


----------



## A$HU

egodoc222 said:


> kohli is from delhi i think


But he is a punjabi.Punjabi hindu to be precise.


----------



## Hage Tado

kaykay said:


> Ahmed Shahzad gone.


Tere muh mein ghe shakkar

Gone gone goner...


----------



## metronome




----------



## egodoc222

out again


----------



## IND151

4th wicket falls!!!


----------



## A$HU

4 down


----------



## MohitV

lol


----------



## Chronos

Hage Tado said:


> Bhai Dilli mein Punjabi nehi rehte kya???



Delhi used to be full of Punjabis bfore migrants from other states came in through later years.


----------



## K-Xeroid

Shuru hogaye.


----------



## Hage Tado

Gaya gaya gaya


----------



## A$HU

Umesh yadav bc kya kamal kar gaya tu ladke


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Dressing up for a Gentleman's game today.#BleedBlue

Roger Federer | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rajnikant

mubaraq match mutthi mei


----------



## IND151

Shoib Maksud out


----------



## MohitV

lol


----------



## Nawaba

panchod.


----------



## yesboss

itni taezi se to run nhe ho rhy jitni taezi se wickets gir rhe


----------



## Husnainshah

lol. See what I meant when I said wait and see Pakistani batting line-up collapse.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Game over, now for Umar Akmal, the immature slogger and Afridi. And they have to post a total of 200 more. 
No chance.


----------



## kaykay

Maqsood gone too. Told ya all, they cant handle pressure.


----------



## sreekimpact

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rajnikant

iss bar b nai fod payenge ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hage Tado

Ab Khatmal ki bari


----------



## Musafir117

Time turn off the the Chanel pray time start


----------



## fawwaxs

PAKISTANIO brace YRSELF for a collapse now


----------



## Jungibaaz

This is why Fawad Alam should've been picked, Maqsood, Akmal, Afridi, these guys can't play for more then 5-10 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Jungibaaz said:


> Game over, now for Umar Akmal, the immature slogger and Afridi. And they have to post a total of 200 more.
> No chance.


it was game over from start the fielding we had.

Kohli dropped twice, 2 run outs missed.


----------



## Huda

Someone kill this Ramiz Raja. This guy is more happy than 102 Crore Indians.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Our STUPID Bowlers looking GOOD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

This is why Fawad Alam should've been picked, Maqsood, Akmal, Afridi, these guys can't play for more then 5-10 overs.


----------



## 45'22'

Review


----------



## rajnikant

lol lbw appeal


----------



## Chronos

Jungibaaz said:


> Game over, now for Umar Akmal, the immature slogger and Afridi. And they have to post a total of 200 more.
> No chance.



Are you sure?


----------



## A$HU

bhai nikal jaao ab tum saare bhi masjido mein kalma padhne...Hum toh ho aaye mandiro se puja karke waapis..!!


----------



## sreekimpact

review!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halupridol

collapse????


----------



## mikkix

Is bar pakistan ne apni gand ankh kan nak phod lia.


----------



## Trichy

Raferallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 45'22'

Jungibaaz said:


> This is why Fawad Alam should've been picked, Maqsood, Akmal, Afridi, these guys can't play for more then 5-10 overs.


Why Malik was not picked 
he plays good under pressure


----------



## Trichy

NotOut i think


----------



## kaykay

Hage Tado said:


> Ab Khatmal ki bari


Well Akmal and Afridi are handy while batting first and in slog overs( mostly). They are not meant to handle pressure like this in this type of match.


----------



## Kambojaric

Chalo ji Shab ba Khair


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ONE MORE OUT


----------



## rajnikant

out lol


----------



## IND151

5th wicket falls!!!!!


----------



## A$HU

out


----------



## 45'22'

B06 said:


> Someone kill this Ramiz Raja. This guy is more happy than 102 Crore Indians.


Ramiz is so happy


----------



## sreekimpact

out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skynet

out


----------



## egodoc222

umar out!!!


----------



## Kambojaric

Congrats to India - Our Batting is just not up to scratch.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

103 / 5


----------



## ganesh177

Wow I can't believe it's happening


----------



## A$HU

that was a tough decision.The shehzad runout was much closer than this


----------



## yesboss

what the hell . . . . there was nothing on snicko


----------



## Hage Tado

Gaya gaya gaya re...gaya gaya gaya re...


----------



## Stephen Cohen

DRS goes in favour of INDIA


----------



## rajnikant

bhai khelo to yaar..maza b nai aa raha


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Umar was not out as per commentators


----------



## Stephen Cohen

yesboss said:


> what the hell . . . . there was nothing on snicko



THERE WAS HOT SPOT technology


----------



## K-Xeroid

another humiliation is confirmed


----------



## Astra-2013

yesboss said:


> what the hell . . . . there was nothing on snicko


tik se dekh


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

This was a doubtful decision.


----------



## Richard Parker

That should not have been given out....
Umar should be given not out....


----------



## Jungibaaz

Chronos said:


> Are you sure?



Yes, it was certain from the start. Anything about 270 is pushing it. 

All India needed to do is close down singles, and bowl clean line and length, even if the bowlers have 0 spark about them. That's what they've done. 

With Pakistan, there's a simple formula to victory, apply slight pressure and then sit back and watch. 

There's this outdated notion that Pakistani bowling is somehow superior. And it's not true for this tournament, spinners are average and expensive. Irfan was a mess, Riaz and Sohail Khan only redeemed themselves in the last few overs. Fielding was terrible, and they were lazy about singles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

Outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Hage Tado

Was it stumping or caught behind.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

HOT SPOT showed a TOUCH


----------



## metronome

here's what probably just happened, the 3rd umpire gets the feed with audible sound, while we at home get the mixed signal with the crowd noise and commentary etc ! 

and the snick waveworm was not pronounced but was visible!!


----------



## A$HU

Benefit of doubt should have been given to khatmal


----------



## Stephen Cohen

CAUGHT BEHIND


----------



## halupridol

didnt look out though


----------



## Nawaba

chuttu umpire


----------



## WishLivePak

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Umar was not out as per commentators


yeah not enough evidence to overturn on field call. even umpire was surprised that they wanted to take review.


----------



## pakdefender

Umer Akmal out was very dodgy


----------



## yesboss

Stephen Cohen said:


> HOT SPOT showed a TOUCH


i didnt saw the hotspot , was it shown?


----------



## rajnikant

Jungibaaz said:


> Yes, it was certain from the start. Anything about 270 is pushing it.
> 
> All India needed to do is close down singles, and bowl clean line and length, even if the bowlers have 0 spark about them. That's what they've done.
> 
> With Pakistan, there's a simple formula to victory, apply slight pressure and then sit back and watch.
> 
> There's this outdated notion that Pakistani bowling is somehow superior. And it's not true for this tournament, spinners are average and expensive. Irfan was a mess, Riaz and Sohail Khan only redeemed themselves in the last few overs. Fielding was terrible, and they were lazy about singles.


just say India is playing awesome game.


----------



## salwararmy

WishLivePak said:


> yeah not enough evidence to overturn on field call. even umpire was surprised that they wanted to take review.


Yeah & DRS was wrong Too..controversy...


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Indian team played SO BADLY in TRI SERIES 
I had no hope at all


----------



## Hage Tado

That was a 50-50 call...both out and not out are good.


----------



## metronome

don't be crybabies now.. anyway, still a long way till it's over, im not celebrating just yet, pakistanis shouldn't mourn either


----------



## Chronos

Stephen Cohen said:


> DRS goes in favour of INDIA



what an irony.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

their last hope is Afridi


----------



## WishLivePak

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Umar was not out as per commentators


and not enough evidence to overturn on field decision.

Benefit of doubt.

But third umpire quickly gave out.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Afridi gets hit on the helmet


----------



## Hage Tado

Bas 1 wicket aur fir tail suru.


----------



## MohitV




----------



## TejasMk3

lol I went to the toilet and came back..

Pak in ghar wapsi mode

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trident2010

WTF gone for 30 mins and half of pakistan team back to pavilion.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Umesh yadav has got good pace


----------



## Jungibaaz

rajnikant said:


> just say India is playing awesome game.



They are, but giving away 8 runs an over, then conceding 3 wickets in for a few runs. Pakistan is also playing a sloppy game.


----------



## Jaat Rock

Indian Team Pakistan ki keh ke legi  #GangsOfWasseypurStyle


----------



## Sugarcane

Kab phorain ge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mikkix

This is a lesson for Pakistani nation. Don't mess with india otherwise Pakistan is no more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

That was a dodgy call.

Shouldn't be happening in a high profile match at all.


----------



## 45'22'

WishLivePak said:


> and not enough evidence to overturn on field decision.
> 
> Benefit of doubt.
> 
> But third umpire quickly gave out.


Snicko didn't detect anything
But it looked like there was a nick


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Required rate now 8 runs per over


----------



## Nawaba

mikkix said:


> This is a lesson for Pakistani nation. Don't mess with india otherwise Pakistan is no more.



hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

mikkix said:


> This is a lesson for Pakistani nation. Don't mess with india otherwise Pakistan is no more.



It's just cricket. Clam down sir/madam.


----------



## WishLivePak

Hage Tado said:


> That was a 50-50 call...both out and not out are good.


if its 50 50, decision goes in favor of batsman. remember, there has to be enough evidence to overturn on field call.


So benefit of doubt + on field call, both were in favor of batsman. Very controversial, just like that england wicket yesterday.


----------



## Hage Tado

mikkix said:


> This is a lesson for Pakistani nation. Don't mess with india otherwise Pakistan is no more.



O bhai mere....cool down.


----------



## Maravan

Watching afridi after a long time... he is one of my favourite, hope he will entertain for some time...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Boom boom


----------



## 45'22'

It's funny to see afridi and misbah together


----------



## trident2010

Need to get Afridi and Misbah quickly they can do lot of damage.


----------



## rajnikant

metronome said:


> don't be crybabies now.. anyway, still a long way till it's over, im not celebrating just yet, pakistanis shouldn't mourn either


but they can make preparations.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Afridi HITS SIX


----------



## Chronos

metronome said:


> don't be crybabies now.. anyway, still a long way till it's over, im not celebrating just yet, pakistanis shouldn't mourn either



It's not about being crybabies though.

what if this match was much closer? Poor officiating can take the shine off a team's performance.


----------



## A$HU

Afridi six...will he be able to repeat asia cup performance?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Afrdi century would be greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nawaba

che oyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kaykay

Afridi is on rapid fire mode, good for India though. hehe


----------



## Jaat Rock

Koi iss Afridi ki aur lelo


----------



## Chronos

Stephen Cohen said:


> Afridi HITS SIX



well with Afridi this is bound to happen. 

I am still tensed.


----------



## 45'22'

trident2010 said:


> Need to get Afridi and Misbah quickly they can do lot of damage.


Need to get Misbah
There is no way afridi gonna score 30+


----------



## Hage Tado

Afridi nehi tikega....lakshan thik nehi dikh raha uska.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Get Afridi. Pataake phodne nai dene hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

A$HU said:


> Afridi six...will he be able to repeat asia cup performance?



This pitch is different


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Well this was expected. Bowling is what has always carried us, then to suddenly build a batting team and expect much?


----------



## WishLivePak

45'22' said:


> Snicko didn't detect anything
> But it looked like there was a nick


thats why there is hat hot spot, which wasn't shown. This is why benefit of doubt goes to batsman + on field decision.


----------



## 45'22'

Chronos said:


> It's not about being crybabies though.
> 
> what if this match was much closer? Poor officiating can take the shine off a team's performance.


Dhawan was not out as well
It was a close call and dhawan has reached b4 the bells got detached 

It was a 3rd umpire decision that went on our favour


----------



## metronome

still not over, anything is possible in these days of t-20 leagues


----------



## Hage Tado

Misbah=Tuk tuk
Afridi=Boom boom


----------



## Stephen Cohen

MAIDEN OVER by ASHWIN


----------



## egodoc222

another maiden!!


----------



## IND151

In September 2008, Indian scientists developed a path-breaking technology that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles. This would add-up on the stated range

New tech to boost missile range by 40% - Economic Times


----------



## protest

Misbah's tuk tuk is slower today than ever.. Thank you Misbah


----------



## 45'22'

WishLivePak said:


> thats why there is hat hot spot, which wasn't shown. This is why benefit of doubt goes to batsman + on field decision.


I don't think they are using Hotspot


----------



## definitelynotIndian

MAIDEN over at this stage lol.


----------



## rajnikant

Jungibaaz said:


> They are, but giving away 8 runs an over, then conceding 3 wickets in for a few runs. Pakistan is also playing a sloppy game.


I would say intent was there in some but they bowed down to pressure.


----------



## Chronos

IND151 said:


> In September 2008, Indian scientists developed a path-breaking technology that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles. This would add-up on the stated range
> 
> New tech to boost missile range by 40% - Economic Times



Umm... wrong thread?


----------



## Hage Tado

IND151 said:


> In September 2008, Indian scientists developed a path-breaking technology that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles. This would add-up on the stated range



Oye Bhang pee hai kya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MohitV

koi out kro re isko


----------



## Stephen Cohen

IND151 said:


> In September 2008, Indian scientists developed a path-breaking technology that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles. This would add-up on the stated range
> 
> New tech to boost missile range by 40% - Economic Times



WRONG THREAD MATE


----------



## kaykay

IND151 said:


> In September 2008, Indian scientists developed a path-breaking technology that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles. This would add-up on the stated range
> 
> New tech to boost missile range by 40% - Economic Times


Whaaa?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

IND151 said:


> In September 2008, Indian scientists developed a path-breaking technology that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles. This would add-up on the stated range
> 
> New tech to boost missile range by 40% - Economic Times


Wtf is this? WebMaster please ban him


----------



## WishLivePak

45'22' said:


> I don't think they are using Hotspot


yeah thats what I said. Hot spot would've been better, but it's not there. Hence benefit of doubt.


----------



## 45'22'

IND151 said:


> In September 2008, Indian scientists developed a path-breaking technology that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles. This would add-up on the stated range
> 
> New tech to boost missile range by 40% - Economic Times


Have they given d tech to Yadav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sputnik

Jeetega Bhai Jeetega.... India Jeetega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

IND151 said:


> In September 2008, Indian scientists developed a path-breaking technology that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles. This would add-up on the stated range



Abe bakchod India Pakistan match pe tu yeh comment karne k liye aya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

misbah ko non strike se nikal hi ni re ye


----------



## 45'22'

WishLivePak said:


> yeah thats what I said. Hot spot would've been better, but it's not there. Hence benefit of doubt.


Because hotspot is not reliable 
it never was


----------



## Husnainshah

Too little wickets, too little overs. It's over for Pakistan. Period.


----------



## Chronos

Jungibaaz said:


> They are, but giving away 8 runs an over, then conceding 3 wickets in for a few runs. Pakistan is also playing a sloppy game.



I rate South Africa, England and New Zealand over India at this stage to be honest.


----------



## MohitV

misbah ko non strike se nikal hi ni re ye


----------



## IND151

sputnik said:


> Jeetega Bhai Jeetega.... India Jeetega.



India's victory is sure now


----------



## duhastmish

Afridi out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Chronos said:


> Umm... wrong thread?



Trolling.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

WOW This is the most unbelievable INDIA PAK match 
ONE SIDED


----------



## 45'22'

duhastmish said:


> Afridi out


Predicting future ehh


----------



## Chronos

Ashwin's economy rate is 2.80 at this stage. Guy is playing well.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

duhastmish said:


> Afridi out



NOT YET

SHOAIB AKHTAR is laughing in the commentary box


----------



## duhastmish

Bhai main pooch raha tha

Afraidi out? 


Lol


----------



## WishLivePak

45'22' said:


> Because hotspot is not reliable
> it never was


thats not the point

Slow mo is also not completely reliable. Many thought it didn't nick the bat. Snicko isn't reliable either, as it missed the sound. Then why is snicko being used?

The point is: Benefit of doubt and not enough evidence to over turn on field decision


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Chronos said:


> I rate South Africa, England and New Zealand over India at this stage to be honest.



WHO CARES ; we need to win this game only ; rest is BONUS


----------



## kaykay

This game became one sided within one over. 50:50 to 95:05

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

duhastmish said:


> Afridi out



stop giving me false hope.



Stephen Cohen said:


> WHO CARES ; we need to win this game only ; rest is BONUS



that's actuallytrue. good point.


----------



## IND151

nair said:


> Trolling.....



I posted it by mistake..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hage Tado

Chronos said:


> stop giving me false hope.
> 
> 
> 
> that's actuallytrue. good point.



Umeed pe duniya tiki hai mere bhai.


----------



## Force-India

*rumours* Pak team is trying to repeat 1992 performance by losing to India intentionaly.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

169 needed in TWENTY overs ie 8.4 runs per over is the asking rate


----------



## Trichy

169 OFF 120.....


----------



## duhastmish

IND151 said:


> I posted it by mistake..............


Oye tu piteyga 

Ye technology sechnology gayi tail lene

Match is more imp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Chronos said:


> I rate South Africa, England and New Zealand over India at this stage to be honest.


 
SA and Australia are the strongest. Not so much England, NZ also strong.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Keep Misbah on strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

WishLivePak said:


> thats not the point
> 
> Slow mo is also not completely reliable. Many thought it didn't nick the bat. Snicko isn't reliable either, as it missed the sound. Then why is snicko being used?
> 
> The point is: Benefit of doubt and not enough evidence to over turn on field decision



Snicko was MOVING though weakly 

BUT hot spot showed a touch


----------



## Phoenix89

Cticket is a funny game any thing can happen....


----------



## 45'22'

WishLivePak said:


> thats not the point
> 
> Slow mo is also not completely reliable. Many thought it didn't nick the bat. Snicko isn't reliable either, as it missed the sound. Then why is snicko being used?
> 
> The point is: Benefit of doubt and not enough evidence to over turn on field decision


That's why India is against all these techs 

Regarding hotspot 
Check the India England match where Laxmam was given not out


----------



## Phoenix89

Misbah Misbah...


----------



## Hage Tado

Force-India said:


> *rumours* Pak team is trying to repeat 1992 performance by losing to India intentionaly.



Sapna ascha ...dekh lo..bas 2 hafte ki baat hai. Fir to team Pakistan ko "ghar wapsi" karna padega. LOL


----------



## Chronos

Jungibaaz said:


> SA and Australia are the strongest. Not so much England, NZ also strong.



Yep. And also because I know Kane Williamson and Dan vettori quite well.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Misbah score ONE run of three balls in 31 st over


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Chronos said:


> Yep. And also because I know Kane Williamson and Dan vettori quite well.



Ravi . . .is that u mere bhai ?


----------



## Sugarcane

Misbah galli k bachoon k tarah over pooray khailna chahta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

The 4 teams for quarters are 
Aussies,South Africa,NZL and India


----------



## Chronos

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Ravi . . .is that u mere bhai ?



Yes. Too many Nairs on this forum bro. Long time no see man. What you upto bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

WishLivePak said:


> thats not the point
> 
> Slow mo is also not completely reliable. Many thought it didn't nick the bat. Snicko isn't reliable either, as it missed the sound. Then why is snicko being used?
> 
> The point is: Benefit of doubt and not enough evidence to over turn on field decision


snicko comes with audio file which only third umpire can hear...may be he heard something...and also you can see the deviation after ball leaves the bat!


----------



## 45'22'

Chronos said:


> Yep. And also because I know Kane Williamson and Dan vettori quite well.


The question is Do they know you?


----------



## Trichy

in our group only...



Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> I hope Zimbabwe is not in our group else WC journey is over for us


----------



## Force-India

45'22' said:


> The 4 teams for quarters are
> Aussies,South Africa,NZL and India



You mean semi .....?


----------



## nair

IND151 said:


> I posted it by mistake..............


Apologies.....


----------



## Stephen Cohen

duhastmish said:


> Oye tu piteyga
> 
> Ye technology sechnology gayi tail lene
> 
> Match is more imp


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Chronos said:


> Yes. Too many Nairs on this forum bro. Long time no see man. What you upto bro?



i was busy with my assignments. how are u? and whats up with the new username ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Force-India

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> I hope Zimbabwe is not in our group else WC journey is over for us



Dude Zim started every game so good ....but their finishing is bad. And they have potential to defeat any team except Aus. Aus gonna win wc....


----------



## Hage Tado

MOhitba ko bowl kahe diy


Robinhood Pandey said:


> i was busy with my assignments. how are ? and whats up with the new username ?


 Chulbul


----------



## Chronos

Robinhood Pandey said:


> i was busy with my assignments. how are ? and whats up with the new username ?



Decided to change it after too many nairs on this forum, plus it is a caste name. My username used to be Ravi nair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Afridi is playing very cautiously


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hage Tado said:


> MOhitba ko bowl kahe diy
> 
> Chulbul


bolo ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

LoveIcon said:


> Misbah galli k bachoon k tarah over pooray khailna chahta hai.


Oye tere manter fuss ho Gaye Kya 

Tu laga do char aur


----------



## Stephen Cohen

POWER Play taken by Pakistan


----------



## Hage Tado

Bade chatoor hai Misbah...poweplay le liye.


----------



## kaykay

Required run rate: 9.11
Power play on


----------



## Sugarcane

duhastmish said:


> Oye tere manter fuss ho Gaye Kya
> 
> Tu laga do char aur



Fuse kahan howay, dono 50 k baad out howay


----------



## JanjaWeed

Someone needs to tell Misbah this is a test match..he may start playing shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nawaba

Most Pakistanis have left the forum to do hawaii firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Socrates

Misbah is taking care of Pakistan very well, as we speak. He will ensure the victory for India.


----------



## protest

Does BCCI pay for Misbah Salary?


----------



## sputnik

Bada Thoss game hai.. all due to Pak batsmen..


----------



## Sugarcane

JanjaWeed said:


> Someone needs to tell Misbah this is a test match..he may start playing shots!



Misbah 49th over main start ho ga


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Pakistani spectators also celebrating in the stands along with Indians

Nice to see this ; we need to emulate them


----------



## sputnik

Ye log Misbah ko kese jhelte hai.. captain bana rakha hai.


----------



## IND151

33 overs over


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Only ONE RUN in the first PP over


----------



## duhastmish

LoveIcon said:


> Fuse kahan howay, dono 50 k baad out howay


O Teri sahi kaha


Ek bhagne ka manter misbah ko Bhi de de. Single to le le


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Misbah kanjar is wasting time and balls.. Hate this defensive cricket by our team


----------



## Sugarcane

Looks like Modi offered kickback to NS in his phone call. I need recording of the conversation.


----------



## Devil Soul

SB: "Misbah is chasing 200, Afridi's chasing 400. Together they may get Pakistan home "
Courtesy CricInfo


----------



## MohitV

abi b overs hai inke pas...n afridi is there too....


----------



## Sugarcane

duhastmish said:


> O Teri sahi kaha
> 
> 
> Ek bhagne ka manter misbah ko Bhi de de. Single to le le



Misbah is chasing 201 target.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Riots in Pakistan tonight?


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Misbah kanjar is wasting time and balls.. Hate this defensive cricket by our team



It is better to play FULL 50 overs rather than being OUT in 42 or 43 overs


----------



## JanjaWeed

LoveIcon said:


> Misbah 49th over main start ho ga


He is in world up mode...


----------



## Nawaba

Pakistani awam right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Misbah kanjar is wasting time and balls.. Hate this defensive cricket by our team



His bank account needs to be checked for some unaccounted money.

Is the guy paid off by BCCI?


----------



## Aamna Ali

*This Twitter User Has Been Trolling Pakistani Cricket Fans For A While. Here Are His 20 Best Tweets*

This Twitter User Has Been Trolling Pakistani Cricket Fans For A While. Here Are His 20 Best Tweets


----------



## ADD BDM

kaykay said:


> Required run rate: 9.11
> Power play on


9.52


----------



## nair

Currently 12 men playing for India... India plus Misbah


----------



## Hage Tado

LoveIcon said:


> Looks like Modi offered kickback to NS in his phone call. I need recording of the conversation.


Match khatam huwa nehi...aap ne conspiracy theory bhi bana li.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

FOUR Hit by Misbah


----------



## Chronos

Devil Soul said:


> SB: "Misbah is chasing 200, Afridi's chasing 400. Together they may get Pakistan home "
> Courtesy CricInfo



India's strategy should be giving Misbah as much strike as possible.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

100 balls left ; Misbah starting to HIT ; one more four


----------



## duhastmish

Ek chokha khel ra ha!

Aur ek chakka khel ra hai!

Ye Afraidi bat se marega misbah ke


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Stephen Cohen said:


> It is better to play FULL 50 overs rather than being OUT in 42 or 43 overs


No use of playing just for sake of it..there should be attacking game to win it..look south africa had 63/4 and end up with 343/4..its all about mindset..defensive mindset will never let u win matches


----------



## Force-India

He is trying to play full overs for world cup hope for NRR


----------



## Nawaba

Pakistani awam when Pakistan win cricket match:






Pakistani awam when Pakistan lose cricket match:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hage Tado

nair said:


> Currently 12 men playing for India... India plus Misbah



Bhai Nazar laga di...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Force-India

Misbah ka engine chal para


----------



## syedali73

Nawaba said:


> Pakistani awam right now.


Nope. Following what best describes Pakistani awam... dead duck.


----------



## IND151

34 overs over


----------



## kaykay

nair said:


> Currently 12 men playing for India... India plus Misbah


On the contrary I think that only he is playing for Pakistan. He knows that no one is there to bat after him so trying to take game till last.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Ye Yadav sala odd spell mein. Run deta hai. 

Roko sale ko next spell 2 over baad


----------



## Devil Soul

Only chance to win this one is , start playing it like a T20, but than again ... lost to many wickets


----------



## Trichy

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Stephen Cohen

AFRIDI OUT


----------



## 45'22'

Force-India said:


> You mean semi .....?


Oh sorry
Yeah I meant semi


----------



## Socrates

Afridi out..........


----------



## IND151

6th wicket falls !!!!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oye...yeh kya hua? Misbah playing shots...someone must have told him this is a test match!


----------



## A$HU

afridi out


----------



## metronome




----------



## Hage Tado

Gaya


----------



## Stephen Cohen

FULL TOSS BY SHAMI CATCH taken by VIRAT


----------



## sputnik

Afridi bored with Misbah.. left the game.. feeling sorry for him


----------



## TejasMk3




----------



## Stephen Cohen

AFRIDI made 22


----------



## Hage Tado

Boom boom is thus thus


----------



## duhastmish

Afraidi Gaya dande ke tail lagane.

Misbah ab bilkul out mat howna


----------



## Hage Tado

Ab shetti khatam karo...puri raat soya nehi.


----------



## A$HU

duhastmish said:


> Afraidi Gaya dande ke tail lagane.
> 
> Misbah ab bilkul out mat howna


2011 ki tarah hi aakhri mein misbah ko hi reh jaana hai


----------



## Nawaba

Pata ne chal ra ke main galiaan Indians ko dun, ya humari team ko, ya dono ko.


----------



## Force-India

JanjaWeed said:


> Oye...yeh kya hua? Misbah playing shots...someone must have told him this is a test match!



I see what you did there :p


----------



## ADD BDM

we need miss-bah tuk tuk


----------



## A$HU

KOhli did a afridi style celebration after taking his catch


----------



## Stephen Cohen

In last WORLD CUP ; AFRIDI was out on a FULL TOSS off HARBHAJAN Singh 
AGAIN today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

A$HU said:


> 2011 ki tarah hi aakhri mein misbah ko hi reh jaana hai


Bc puri batting leke jayega.

Bat iske Baap ka hai kya


----------



## metronome




----------



## Trichy

7 gone


----------



## A$HU

out ..one more


----------



## utraash

6wicket down... India is going to win the match .....


----------



## sreekimpact

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ALL OVERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## IND151

7th wicket falls!!!


----------



## Stephen Cohen

WAHAB RIAZ OUT SEVEN DOWN


----------



## halupridol

one more!! wahab out!!!!!


----------



## Didact

7 down, the roads to victory clearing up...........

Pakistan making a concerted effort to lose as quickly as possible


----------



## nair

One more!!!!!! 6-0 is for sure


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oye...this is turning out to be a replica of last World Cup match between the two sides. Misbah tuk tuk till last over...everyone else falling around him...Afridi falling for a full toss!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hage Tado

Pakistan ki bolti bandh


----------



## Nawaba

Humnay Kashmirio ke khatir match hara hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

An bass irfan ka kulha tod do!

World Cup Gaya bhains charane.


----------



## A$HU

Just see users viewing this thread.Hardly any pakistani left here


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Pakistani fans started to leave


----------



## Hage Tado

halupridol said:


> one more!! wahab out!!!!!



Kela gute rati tu huwa nai be. Labot bohi stream kori asu.


----------



## A$HU

Lo messi aa gaya batting karne


----------



## 45'22'

duhastmish said:


> Bc puri batting leke jayega.
> 
> Bat iske Baap ka hai kya


Misbah not out rahega


----------



## rajnikant

@IND_PAK I think Pakistan is not even going to last till 48th over, kill your bookie


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Misbah HITS SIX


----------



## Chronos

A$HU said:


> Just see users viewing this thread.Hardly any pakistani left here



if it was reverse, I don't think any Indians would be here either


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Good bye Pakistan. Thanks for the hype made victory a lot sweeter


----------



## Hage Tado

Pakistani fans...all asking the same question ...*KAB FODENGE???*


----------



## PoKeMon

rajnikant said:


> @IND_PAK I think Pakistan is not even going to last till 48th over, kill your bookie



Thodi der ki khusi di thi yaar pakistaniyo ko.


----------



## farhan_9909

Someone please delete this thread.


----------



## ADD BDM

pakistan is loosing due to kashmirs .....


----------



## kaku1

IND_PAK said:


> Thodi der ki khusi di thi yaar pakistaniyo ko.


----------



## fawwaxs

It's all over! India won by 102 runs


----------



## Paksanity

Man they are awful!
Congrats to Indian members is in order, I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Chronos said:


> ifmit was reverse, I don't think any Indians would be here either


I was here the last time when India lost the Asian Cup match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Astra-2013

G***d ****d dali pakistaniyo ki to aaj londo ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skillrex

Its gg... Record still stands...


----------



## Hage Tado

Misbah....Levange levange..pura ka pura 50 overs levange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@Jungibaaz lock up time for this thread?


----------



## A$HU

farhan_9909 said:


> Someone please delete this thread.


Hahaha..you cannot delete the record of 6-0.Kab phodoge patakhe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Lala is as useless as "ueue" is in "Queue"


----------



## Didact

farhan_9909 said:


> Someone please delete this thread.



Soon, Pakistan will issue an official denial this match ever took place.


----------



## 45'22'

farhan_9909 said:


> Someone please delete this thread.


@WebMaster can help you I guess


----------



## rajnikant

IND_PAK said:


> Thodi der ki khusi di thi yaar pakistaniyo ko.


HAHAA bahut zallim hai re tu


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Misbah playing very well


----------



## Chronos

45'22' said:


> I was here the last time when India lost the Asian Cup match



You are a trooper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

This ad will be continued for next world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

@LoveIcon ka mantar kaam kargaya
Phir se.

I tu peer baba hai? Tujhe chaddar chadhaon main


----------



## Socrates

Just when Paksitans Chances became very gloomy, Misbah started hitting. Its as if he is making sure that Pakistan will lose, and then hitting.


----------



## Black Widow

farhan_9909 said:


> Someone please delete this thread.




aha ha ha aha ha ha ha.......


----------



## Musalman

dur fitay mo!!!!


----------



## Stephen Cohen

LAST PP over now


----------



## Skillrex

Pakistani fans leaving both from stadium and pk forum..


----------



## Rangila

Shahid Afridi no wickets, scored paltry 22
His ODI average 23.
Pakistan's penchant to play him every game has become disastrous


----------



## Trichy

farhan_9909 said:


> Someone please delete this thread.



because pakistan is loosing ??????????/


----------



## rajnikant

farhan_9909 said:


> Someone please delete this thread.


  bhai bura na mano cricket hai..


----------



## A$HU

ab misbah maarega...jab saare batsman out ho jaate hain


----------



## Stephen Cohen

PITCH Looks better for batting now


----------



## halupridol

Hage Tado said:


> Kela gute rati tu huwa nai be. Labot bohi stream kori asu.


oo notun deka lora!!
lab'ot mane??
as long as misbah is out there,,nuxuba


----------



## Paksanity

Congrats to Indian members. Your team played well.

My team? Can we not talk about it?!


----------



## 45'22'

India defense said:


> This ad will be continued for next world cup


I will not forget this ad 
they should add 2015 and show it in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nawaba

Well I hope Misbah keeps fucking with the Indians. This is the only solace left.


----------



## egodoc222

misbah on fire!!


----------



## 45'22'

Paksanity said:


> Congrats to Indian members. Your team played well.
> 
> My team? Can we not talk about it?!


Congrats....Misbah the lone warrior scored an half century


----------



## third eye

Misbah is the casabianca of Pk cricket


----------



## Hage Tado

halupridol said:


> oo notun deka lora!!
> lab'ot mane??
> as long as misbah is out there,,nuxuba



Kot hum...ratipuwalei...11 bajibor hol.


----------



## India defense

candle burning fast before finishing


----------



## farhan_9909

I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match

as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed

So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Misbah hits FIFTY


----------



## wolfschanzze

No mauka mauka again to be explode fire crackers for Pakistan.


----------



## duhastmish

Abe koi misbah ko pakdo!

Ye Kya superman ban ra hai


----------



## India defense

no Pakistani in this thread


----------



## wolfschanzze

wolfschanzze said:


> No mauka mauka again to be explode fire crackers for Pakistan.


----------



## A$HU

Misbah ko out karo..bohot maar raha hai


----------



## Stephen Cohen

farhan_9909 said:


> I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match
> 
> as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed
> 
> So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers



You have ANOTHER OPTION 

Ask your Kashmiri brothers to CELEBRATE India's win


----------



## Nawaba

farhan_9909 said:


> I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match
> 
> as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed
> 
> So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers




That's what I just said.


----------



## Hage Tado

A$HU said:


> Misbah ko out karo..bohot maar raha hai



Kitna marega ...


----------



## Sugarcane

duhastmish said:


> @LoveIcon ka mantar kaam kargaya
> Phir se.
> 
> I tu peer baba hai? Tujhe chaddar chadhaon main



Mantar lala par karna tha, Misbah par ho gaya


----------



## JanjaWeed

as usual Misbah finds his touch when there's no use of it!


----------



## 45'22'

farhan_9909 said:


> I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match
> 
> as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed
> 
> So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers


 
Thank you @waz @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## egodoc222

farhan_9909 said:


> I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match
> 
> as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed
> 
> So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

farhan_9909 said:


> I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match
> 
> as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed
> 
> So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers



ja bhai . .uja ke lassi pee. . . kala ho jayega warna jal jal ke


----------



## metronome

misbah still a threat


----------



## Jaanbaz

Yesterday I heard ARY news anchor say, world cup to jeetain gain lekin asal maqsad to Baharat ko harana hay. I was drinking tea, lets just say my coffee table was decorated with tea and bakar khani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

farhan_9909 said:


> I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match
> 
> as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed
> 
> So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers


Dont act like a teenager ..


----------



## Nawaba

lmao, even indian fans are bored.


----------



## IND151

184-7


----------



## India defense

Misbah is trying to become hero now. He should have hit earlier.


----------



## rajnikant

farhan_9909 said:


> I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match
> 
> as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed
> 
> So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers


Muh chupane k liye burqa b kashmir ka..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Our quest is winning the final,

1992 repeat


----------



## Phoenix89

Misbah playing a gem of a innings...

Anything still can happen.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Now Pakistan will do ceasefire violation today again to avenge the defeat in cricket match to India.Get ready India.:p


----------



## syedali73



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Hage Tado said:


> Kot hum...ratipuwalei...11 bajibor hol.


oo tumi amar al pacino jon hoi neki? ne notun


----------



## Chronos

metronome said:


> misbah still a threat



Indeed.


----------



## Hage Tado

farhan_9909 said:


> Our quest is winning the final,
> 
> 1992 repeat



Khwabi pulao...


----------



## duhastmish

Rahil khan said:


> View attachment 193547


Look for a new game! In hockey we both know our aukat!

How about squash


----------



## halupridol

syedali73 said:


> View attachment 193552


some one translate


----------



## Hage Tado

halupridol said:


> oo tumi amar al pacino jon hoi neki? ne notun



Al Pacino ... kela bare bare bondho kori diye nohoi.


----------



## Chronos

Jaanbaz said:


> Yesterday I heard ARY news anchor say, world cup to jeetain gain lekin asal maqsad to Baharat ko harana hay. I was drinking tea, lets just say my coffee table was decorated with tea and bakar khani.



@Jaanbaz 

A lot of Indians and Pakistanis are petty when it comes to this. Part of life bro


----------



## farhan_9909

Despite Pakistan loss,we like india,once again will make it to quarter final.

As said earlier,Final is our long term plan.


----------



## rajnikant

Phoenix89 said:


> Misbah playing a gem of a innings...
> 
> Anything still can happen.


That was because of PP, now again tuk tuk


----------



## Stephen Cohen

farhan_9909 said:


> Our quest is winning the final,
> 
> 1992 repeat



NOT happening at all ; that team was very good in fact brilliant


----------



## Chronos

farhan_9909 said:


> Our quest is winning the final,
> 
> 1992 repeat



Australia is winning the cup dude.

And Misbah is still out there, so you never know.


----------



## India defense

farhan_9909 said:


> Our quest is winning the final,
> 
> 1992 repeat


ours.... to defeat Pakistan


----------



## farhan_9909

Misbah century is expected.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Some one from Karachi posted this earlier today:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jaanbaz

Chronos said:


> @Jaanbaz
> 
> A lot of Indians and Pakistanis are petty when it comes to this. Part of life bro



Eh...Who are you? Did you change your username recently or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

farhan_9909 said:


> Despite Pakistan loss,we like india,once again will make it to quarter final.
> 
> As said earlier,Final is our long term plan.


Final of 3036?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Hage Tado said:


> Al Pacino ... kela bare bare bondho kori diye nohoi.


perma neki?


----------



## 45'22'

LoveIcon said:


> Mantar lala par karna tha, Misbah par ho gaya


----------



## Stephen Cohen

REQUIRED Rate is NOW Ten runs per over


----------



## Chronos

Jaanbaz said:


> Eh...Who are you? Did you change your username recently or something?



I am Ravi Nair bro? Don't tell me you forgot ?


----------



## rajnikant

RR 10 RPO


----------



## IND151

4.........................


----------



## duhastmish

Chronos said:


> I am Ravi Nair bro? Don't tell me you forgot ?


Abe tu Kya Obama hai?

Chod ye phatte Marne ! 
Out kara misbah ko.

Kursi change kar


----------



## rockstarIN

definitelynotIndian said:


> Some one from Karachi posted this earlier today:
> View attachment 193558




OLX pe baje de?


----------



## Jaanbaz

Chronos said:


> I am Ravi Nair bro? Don't tell me you forgot ?



Oh. Should have read your signature. I didn't forget you bro. Yesterday I was actually thinking why Ravi Nair never comes on PDF any more.


----------



## Hage Tado

halupridol said:


> perma neki?


Nohoi জয়ন্ত

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Mujhe lagta hai misbah is leading us to a izzat ka sath loss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

107 RUNS required in TEN OVERS


----------



## IND151

194-7


----------



## Jaanbaz

Stephen Cohen said:


> REQUIRED Rate is NOW Ten runs per over



That hardly matters. Misbah just wants to make as many runs as possible. Later on he will tease and show off see you guys suck, I play good. Boys no play good.


----------



## Chronos

Jaanbaz said:


> Oh. Should have read your signature. I didn't forget you bro. Yesterday I was actually thinking why Ravi Nair never comes on PDF any more.



Too many Keralites with Nair username. Plus you know Nair is a caste name so I decided to change it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

farhan_9909 said:


> Despite Pakistan loss,we like india,once again will make it to quarter final.
> 
> As said earlier,Final is our long term plan.


You are expecting too much from THIS team.


----------



## Nawaba

Honestly guys, this match sucked. It didn't have the usual Pakistan vs India X factor. Congrats to India, but the match sucked because it was slow paced and boring tbh.

The proof is that Pakistanis aren't even mad.


----------



## 45'22'

Jaanbaz said:


> That hardly matters. Misbah just wants to make as many runs as possible. Later on he will tease and show off see you guys suck, I play good. Boys no play good.


He can still make it


----------



## Musafir117

No offense, indian bowlers are 2nd class but is fielding first class, almost Pakistani batsman out playing 3rd class cricket Specially Afridi. Indian fielding is cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cherokee

farhan_9909 said:


> Despite Pakistan loss,we like india,once again will make it to quarter final.
> 
> As said earlier,Final is our long term plan.



Yeah and loosing to India was a part of that plan . Completely believable .


----------



## halupridol

Hage Tado said:


> Nohoi জয়ন্ত


ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Stephen Cohen said:


> 107 RUNS required in TEN OVERS



Its possible only with de villiers


----------



## VelocuR

Stupid batting by Pakistan side, same talk and low mentality again. Pakistan authorities should arrest them for heavy investigation. 

Disappointed again.


----------



## India defense

any other Power Play is left?


----------



## Hage Tado

KURUMAYA said:


> No offense, indian bowlers are 2nd class but is fielding first class, almost Pakistani batsman out playing 3rd class cricket Specially Afridi. Indian fielding is cool.



India Batting : 1st Class
Bowling :2nd Class
Fielding: 1st class
Pakistan Batting : 3rd Class
Bowling :2nd Class
Fielding: 3rd class


----------



## Stephen Cohen

105 needed in NINE overs


----------



## halupridol

KURUMAYA said:


> No offense, indian bowlers are 2nd class but is fielding first class, almost Pakistani batsman out playing 3rd class cricket Specially Afridi. Indian fielding is cool.


agreed


----------



## Chronos

KURUMAYA said:


> No offense, i*ndian bowlers are 2nd class* but is fielding first class, almost Pakistani batsman out playing 3rd class cricket Specially Afridi. Indian fielding is cool.



This is not new knowledge to Indians. In fact, it has been historically that way.


----------



## farhan_9909

Cherokee said:


> Yeah and loosing to India was a part of that plan . Completely believable .



Not it wasn't but it still doesn't affect our Final plan


----------



## IND151

200


----------



## 45'22'

Cherokee said:


> Yeah and loosing to India was a part of that plan . Completely believable .


Yeah they will make it to quarters 
Everything is correct with his statement except there are no quarters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

One sided match raha sara


----------



## 45'22'

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> Why every time after losing from India I feel if someone would have stayed with Misbah he could have pulled it up ?


True 
Misbah is the only quality player Pakistan has got


----------



## syedali73

VelocuR said:


> Stupid batting by Pakistan side, same talk and low mentality again. Pakistan authorities should arrest them for heavy investigation.
> 
> Disappointed again.


With 35 punctured fame, Sethi at the helm of Pakistan Cricket, nothing better could come out.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

101 required in EIGHT overs


----------



## VelocuR

farhan_9909 said:


> I have just recently come to know that as usual once again because of kashmiri brothers,we will have to give up this match
> 
> as otherwise innocent Brother kashmiri will be killed
> 
> So again,congrats to indian members,but you guys should thank kashmiri brothers




losing match to India for giving up Kashmir ????

really??? or need win to make Kashmir happy foreverr??


----------



## 45'22'

LoveIcon said:


> One sided match raha sara


Match baki hai


----------



## Rangila

In today's time, miracles don't happen.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> Why every time after losing from India I feel if someone would have stayed with Misbah he could have pulled it up ?



TRUE Misbah has a very cool head ; others are hot headed


----------



## India defense

45'22' said:


> Yeah they will make it to quarters
> Everything is correct with his statement except there are no quarters


His plan to have quarter at home for Pakistani cricket team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

My only comment on #IndvsPak is this: any time a contest between them doesn't end in a nuclear explosion, everybody wins. #WC2015


----------



## Nawaba

Match fixed. Pakistan will get series in India soon. Been around too long to not realize this pattern.


----------



## ganesh177

farhan_9909 said:


> Not it wasn't but it still doesn't affect our Final plan


Right Pakistan is the only team to have a aim to win final. Baki toh bas aise hi hai.


----------



## duhastmish

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> Why every time after losing from India I feel if someone would have stayed with Misbah he could have pulled it up ?


But he doesn't let anybody stay

He score so slow that other batsman take risk and out!

When everybody is gone he becomes superman


----------



## WishLivePak

this is when we need akmal wicket


----------



## Chronos

syedali73 said:


> With 35 punctured fame, Sethi at the helm of Pakistan Cricket, nothing better could come out.



It's not like if the Indian team is in abetter shape. Thismatch showed India's lack of teeth in bowling.


----------



## Sugarcane

45'22' said:


> Match baki hai



Tu mazay lay le BC


----------



## India defense

101 runs in 46 balls


----------



## 45'22'

Nawaba said:


> Match fixed. Pakistan will get series in India soon. Been around too long to not realize this pattern.


----------



## Spy Master

I already said...No matter what,India will win...!


----------



## 45'22'

LoveIcon said:


> Tu mazay lay le BC


----------



## Musafir117

Hage Tado said:


> India Batting : 1st Class
> Bowling :2nd Class
> Fielding: 1st class
> Pakistan Batting : 3rd Class
> Bowling :2nd Class
> Fielding: 3rd class


Fielding, poor fielding makes batsman strong, two catches drop one run out missed what else batsman need more! Well, jo acha khele ga wo jite ga.


----------



## ice_man

our batting was always weak this time round our bowling sucks too.

would be lucky to get out of the group stage even.


----------



## 45'22'

Catch miss


----------



## syedali73

duhastmish said:


> But he doesn't let anybody stay
> 
> He score so slow that other batsman take risk and out!
> 
> When everybody is gone he becomes superman


Misbah is a sucker, a leech that sucks blood out of the team.


----------



## Leader




----------



## rajnikant

out


----------



## 45'22'

And gone


----------



## A$HU

out 8 down


----------



## Rangila

The way they are playing, the last over will beg for 26 runs..

Any which way its over.


----------



## Trichy

203-8 42.5 overs


----------



## Stephen Cohen

EIGHTH WICKET DOWN


----------



## IND151

fall of 8th wicket


----------



## Leader

p.s.

Lahore mien life normal ho gae hae...sab traffic wagera normal chal rahe hae..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome




----------



## sreekimpact

GONEEEEEEE


----------



## duhastmish

LoveIcon said:


> Tu mazay lay le BC


I chod use yara

This team was never good. Remember almost all good player injured.

Not much practice outside UAE 

And most imp fix tha.


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> My only comment on #IndvsPak is this: any time a contest between them doesn't end in a nuclear explosion, everybody wins. #WC2015



Yes. it is better we kill each other metaphorically on the cricket pitch rather than on the real battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

BREAKING NEWS:
Pak K Harnyy Ki Zimidari Taliban# Ny Qabool Krlii...


----------



## VelocuR

syedali73 said:


> With 35 punctured fame, Sethi at the helm of Pakistan Cricket, nothing better could come out.



I don't understand why Pakistan players are overconfident and retarded, our players should be ready aggressively in front of our fan, world cup matches will get big money if we win. 

Losing match is unacceptable. It should be investigation properly if found guilty for poor performances and same drama.


----------



## Astra-2013

India defense said:


> This ad will be continued for next world cup


is pakistani londe ka phir se chutiya kaat daala..........is baar bhi bechara patake nahi phod payega


----------



## 45'22'

duhastmish said:


> I chod use yara
> 
> This team was never good. Remember almost all good player injured.
> 
> Not much practice outside UAE
> 
> And most imp fix tha.


Both team were similar
India wasn't in a good form either 

But now we can look for semis 
thanks to Pakistan


----------



## duhastmish

farhan_9909 said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> Pak K Harnyy Ki Zimidari Taliban# Ny Qabool Krlii...


Raw ka hath hai.

Nawaj ki Mein


----------



## 45'22'

Crowd shouting Kohli Kohli


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> p.s.
> 
> Lahore mien life normal ho gae hae...sab traffic wagera normal chal rahe hae..



Wish Pakistan best of luck from here bro. Have a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

oh man, just imagine if Horus is there watching this live

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ADD BDM

Hage Tado said:


> Nohoi জয়ন্ত


me দু: স্বপ্ন


btw ajj to legge pakistanio ki


----------



## Stephen Cohen

MISBAH batting very wel


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

metronome said:


> oh man, just imagine if Horus is there watching this live


lol


----------



## farhan_9909

if we loose by below 50 atleast izzat to thori bhot bach jaygi


----------



## 45'22'

metronome said:


> oh man, just imagine if Horus is there watching this live


@Horus this is for you


----------



## India defense

444


----------



## Stephen Cohen

*Three fours CONTINOUSLY *


----------



## 45'22'

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> I think Misbah can still do it


Yep he can
But tail enders won't survive that long


----------



## syedali73

VelocuR said:


> I don't understand why Pakistan players are overconfident and retarded, our players should be ready aggressively in front of our fan, world cup matches will get big money if we win.
> 
> Losing match is unacceptable. It should be investigation properly if found guilty for poor performances and same drama.


_Aik sey aik sifarishi hey is team mein, kya nikley ga investigation sey_? I say disband this freakin team and build one from the scratch. We get to see better cricket at club level than what we have seen in the warm up matches and today.

I can live with loosing but playing like this is not acceptable.

Truly disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Dont worry, Misbah wants to lose honorably thats all.


----------



## MilSpec

misbah.....respect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Jaldi khatam ho jay,i have to sleep


----------



## WishLivePak

metronome said:


> oh man, just imagine if Horus is there watching this live


thats so mean lol


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Misbah is a danger but no support at the other end


----------



## MohitV

wat if they win wiith 9 wickts ?


----------



## Nawaba

LMAO.

Match is fixed.

All of a sudden Misbah is superman now.


----------



## rajnikant

Surprising Misbah hasnt scored any 100 till now...atleast we can give that to him, bahut mehnat kari hai isne


----------



## India defense

Required RR - 15


----------



## kaykay

Bas Misbah khela Pakistan ke taraf se. Baaki jitna hawa tha Irfan aur shah ka, sab ke sab thus fuss ho gaye.


----------



## Devil Soul

So my prediction of Pak 244/10 is almost coming TRUE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Misbah playing out standing, in such pressure 76 in 80 balls saying enough.


----------



## IND151

215-8


----------



## 45'22'

Every India Pakistan match ends up like this lol
Misbah I feel sad for hum


----------



## Stephen Cohen

This PITCH is getting better for BATTING now


----------



## BDforever

CENTURY ! ! ! ! ! .......................................................... of the thread page


----------



## scholseys

Misbah is playing for his century.


----------



## farhan_9909

only if we had one more batsman to support misbah now.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

EIGHTY required in FIVE OVERS


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> CENTURY ! ! ! ! ! .......................................................... of the thread page


Tum logon ka match kab hai


----------



## syedali73

Pakistankamatlabkya said:


> care to share who all are parchi players ?


Who are not? _Is ghatya khel key baad bhi shak hey_? And is this for the first time?


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> Tum logon ka match kab hai


17th feb


----------



## A$HU

@Al-zakir kahan bhaag gaya cheerleader...ya jal gyi teri


----------



## India defense

5 overs - 81 runs.....16 runs per over


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> 17th feb


All d best 
Make Asia proud


----------



## Nawaba

This is where we would have needed Afridi, but oh well.


----------



## ADD BDM

BDforever said:


> 17th feb


bahut marege tum log ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> All d best
> Make Asia proud


nah ... they just went their to take selfies LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

farhan_9909 said:


> only if we had one more batsman to support misbah now.


CTRL C , CTRL V


----------



## Nawaba

Aur upar se Junaid Khan ko dekho. Ketein uski injury huwi ti, to sala ja kaar shadian kar ra hain.


----------



## Supply&Demand

Posted by Roger Federer today:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajnikant

out


----------



## Stephen Cohen

MISBAH OUT


----------



## kaykay

Required run rate: 18+ now. Impossible. And Misbah gone too


----------



## K-Xeroid

Now is time for . . . .
Tum Jeeto ya *HAMESHA HAARO* Sunno , hume tumse piyar hey.


----------



## IND151

9th wicket falls!


----------



## sreekimpact

FINAL PROCEEDINGS STARTED !!!!


----------



## halupridol

Misbah gone!!!!!


----------



## BDforever

so ... Pakistan will never win against Indian in wc and Misbah will never get century LMAO


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## MohitV

chalo bhai........khatam...mai chala chai pine


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Supply&Demand said:


> Posted by Roger Federer today:



Really ??


----------



## Stephen Cohen




----------



## ADD BDM

misss-bah tuk tuk out


----------



## metronome




----------



## India defense

7 footiya ayaa hai


----------



## ito

India almost won. Celebration already started.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

SHAMI bowls BOUNCER to IRFAN ; he smiles ; TASTE of his own medicine


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Really ??


posted on his fb account...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Better Team Won, Congrats to India on their Victory...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Where's the party tonight ?


----------



## India defense

This win is a big moral boosting for India.....they needed it


----------



## syedali73

Misbah played for himself and not for the team, as always.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Devil Soul said:


> Better Team Won, Congrats to India on their Victory...



THANK YOU ; Better luck next time


----------



## Phoenix89

*Mauka kab aayaga, Pakistan?????*


----------



## kaykay

Lamboo aaya hai batting karne. lol


----------



## Chronos

Devil Soul said:


> Better Team Won, Congrats to India on their Victory...



you are close to your prediction. Should have put money on it


----------



## manojb

6-0
Mission accomplished.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Chalo patake nahi phodne diye. Its daaru time


----------



## rajnikant

out and we won it again


----------



## Stephen Cohen

INDIA WINS


----------



## India defense

Over


----------



## praveen007

india won


----------



## sreekimpact

WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## third eye

Done


----------



## metronome




----------



## bhangi bava

India won


----------



## Kloitra

WON!!!!!!!


----------



## halupridol

win!!


----------



## egodoc222

india win!!!


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Pakistan All out in 47 overs 

India win by 76 RUNS


----------



## Chronos

well It's over, time to sleep.

Good bye guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

224-10


----------



## sreekimpact




----------



## Astra-2013

224 pe tussssssss ho gaye pakistani


----------



## farhan_9909




----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

India defense said:


> no Pakistani in this thread



This thread is in Pakistani Forum  we are giving rondoos some space to celebrate . Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Its time for some fireworks. hehe my city already started it


----------



## bloo

And the record stands.


----------



## 45'22'

*Jo mazaa na nafrat main na pyar mein
Woh mazaa hai Pakistan ki harr mein 
#wontgiveitback
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Congrats India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

Feel sorry for Misbah..He have atleast one player like Insamam, the result would have been different..


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Spring Onion said:


> This thread is in Pakistani Forum  we are giving rondoos some space to celebrate . Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arbit

Bwahahahaha 

PATAKHE NIKALO RE KOI!!!!!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

congrats to india,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## volcano

Fvck yahhh..


----------



## Musafir117

Congrats India, well played, We revenge you in BD game

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Spring Onion said:


> This thread is in Pakistani Forum  we are giving rondoos some space to celebrate . Congrats



let's be honest, If Pakistan was winning, no Indians will be in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam Manekshaw



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Good game.

Thread locked.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------

